# What forms are in your Style?



## bowser666

I was curious to see what forms students are learning in their respective styles?  Coudl you give some examples of different forms in your curriculums?
Meaning , examples of , beginner, intermediate, advanced , and soem black belt forms.  I am curious to see what other Northern Style students are learning  

In My style ( Northern Longfist + 5 Animals) some beginner forms are Lien Huan , Shi Ba Lohan Shou 

Intermediate forms, Lien Bu Chuan , gung Li Chuan , San Tien Chuan , Jung Lung Chuan 

Advanced ( Black Belt and up ) Po Chi Chuan ( Fist of 8 Methods) , Feng Mu Chuan ( Phoenix Eye Fist)


----------



## Xue Sheng

This can be very different within any give style example Chen Taiji verses Yang Taiji or Hebei Xingyiquan verses Shanxi style. Also it can very within the exact same style Chen Xiaowang requires his beginner students to learn 1 possibly 2 different forms of Chen style before starting Chen Laojia Yilu where Chen Zhenglei requires his students to learn his Chen 19 form before starting Chen Laojia yilu. 

Also I have never trainned a CMA that had belts or time limits for any type of rank or any type of expressed rank for that matter.


But with that said I will say my Sifu for Xingyiquan requires standing training first

Wuji, Zhan Zhuang, Santi Shi

After that it is 5 elements and then 5 elements cascade form 

After that he teaches 12 Animals and 12 animals cascade form.

There are also qigong forms, weapons forms and Tuishou but I am only a beginner and I have only gotten to the first 12 Animals and not the entire form.

My first Hebei Xingyiquan Sifu taught 

5 elements and then 5 elements cascade form 

After that he teaches 12 Animals and 12 animals cascade form.

He did not care about standing practice but then his Xingyi was form a Wushu academy. 

For Taiji all I will say is it is likely I had to learn more forms than a Yang stylist form the Yang family since my Yang style comes form Tung Ying Chieh and he has 2 fast forms. That and I am tired of typing


----------



## LanJie

Chiu Chuk Kai Tai Chi Praying Mantis Kung Fu Curriculum

There are eight levels in the curriculum. The forms are listed in order of difficulty first is beginner and last advanced. 

Hand Forms
Ba Dah Maa Buh: Eight Basic Stances
Gung Lih Chuan: Power Training Form
Bung Bu Chuan: Crushing Step
Dan Jer May Fa: Single Hand Picks the Plum Flower
Jhye Chuan: Intercepting Fist
Seung Bah Zhao: Upper Eight Elbows
Xiao Bah Zhao: Lower Eight Elbows
Lien Her Zhang: Six Harmonies Palm
Yan Yee Zhang (Five Hand Set &#20116;&#25163;&#25637;) _These sets have different names in the U.S. and Hong Kong but are the same set _
Lan Jhye Chuan: Intercept and Deflecting Fist
Qwai Jer Yao: Quick Essential Techniques
Ground Mantis &#22320;&#34739;&#34690; 
*Jeet Gun: &#25130;&#36319;&#25637; I only know of this set from the Hong Kong schools site*
*Sui Fan Chi: Little War Chariot*
_*Dai Fan Chi: Big War Chariot: Both the Little and Big versions of the War Chariot set are seldom taught now in either the U.S. Or Hong Kong Chiu Chuk Kai organizations but they were originally taught in the Tai Chi Tang Lang system. They were supposedly taught when Sigung Chiu Chuk Kai was in Macau*_

_*12 Elders (a.k.a. Yue family fist): This was also a hand form supposedly taught during Sigungs time in Macau*_

_*Sui Fan Chi, Dai Fan Chi. and 12 Family Elders are not widely taught anymore. I have seen them on Youtube and the seem to fall in the intermediate difficulty range.*_

Two Person Hand Sets
Ling Bung Bu: Two Person Crushing Step
Shao Kai Men: Opening the Little Door

Staff Forms
Yin Sho Guan: Yin Hand Stick
Ho Gun: Monkey Staff

Two Person Staff Forms
Guan Dui Guan: Staff vs. Staff

Broadsword Forms
Lahn Mun Dao: Guarding the Door Broadsword. This form is an important one in the Tai Chi Praying Mantis tradition, it is said that is one of the two original forms that Wang Lang the founder of the original northern praying mantis system created. The other of course was the hand form Bung Bu or Crushing Step.

Shrr Feng Dao: Blade Testing Broadsword
E-Huan Dao: Jade Ring Broadsword

Spear Forms
Say Moon Chiang: Four Direction Spear

Straight Sword Forms
Zeu Jian: Midnight Noon Sword
Lien Huan Jian: Linked Ring Sword
Damo Jian: Damo Sword

Heavy Weapon Sets
Lieu Lien Dao: Pudao
Chwin Chiew Da Dao: Spring Autumn Big Knife(Kwan Dao)

Two-Person Mixed Weapons Forms
Darn Dao dui Chiang: Single Broadsword vs. Spear
Chiang dui Chiang: Spear vs. Spear
Dai So Gee Dui Chiang: Two Section Staff vs. Spear
Guan dui Chiang: Staff vs. Spear
Da Dao dui Chiang: Big Knife vs. Spear


----------



## LanJie

I have collected a fair amount of information about kung fu styles and their forms and though I only have some of the rank requirements I thought I would share the information I have on the Curriculums of these styles. 

I will include my works cited section in my first post and then I will repeat the cite for the individual style in subsequent posts. 

BAI HE QUAN, BAAHK HOK: FEI HE: FLYING WHITE CRANE
The Forms of Fei He: Flying White Crane
Level One
Bat-ze Ma Djuan Sen: Side Stance Turning
Bat-ze Ma Dkuan Sen Twee Biao: Side Stance Turning and Spear
Djuan Sen Diaoji Biao: Absorbing Block and Spear
Bow Jan: Embracing Cut
Sow Jow Bow Jan: Low Sweeping Kick and Embracing Cut
Jo Boo Da: Side Step and Embracing Phoenix Eye
Twee Biao So: Spear Hand Set
Twee Biao So Fun So: Spear Hand Set
Twee Biao So Fun So: Spear Hand Set with Variations
Chay Gee So: Changing Gate Hands
San Goon San So: 3 Attack/ 3 Defense
San Goon San So Fan Sen Da: 3 Attack/ 3 Defense and 180 degrees Turning Strike
Level Two
San Goon San So Fun So: 3 Attack/ 3 Defense with Variation
San Goon San So Ching So Fa: 3 Attack 3 Defense Hand Gripping Set
San Goon San So Leeng Kuan Da: 3 Attack/ Defense Repetitive Fists Set
San Goon San So Leeng Kuan Biao: 3 Attack / 3 Defense Spear Hand Set
Tien Kong Dwee Cha: Heaven and Earth
Tien Kong Dwee Cha Fun So: Heaven and Earth Variation
Level Three
Jo Boo Fa: Lunging Technique
Jo Boo Fa Fun So: Lunging Technique and Variation
San Jan chuan: Three Warring Fists
San Jan Chuan Fun So: Three Warring Fists and Variation
Le You To Sui: Carp Spouting Water
Level Four
Swan Lung Qu Hai: Double Dragon Enter the Sea
Shi Gze So: Figure Ten Han
Tui Jan Chuan A,B,C: Tui Jan Fist A,B,C
Bao Djang Ti: Enveloping Cut/Kick Comb.
San Goon Ti: Three Kick Attack
Kai Men So: Opening Gate Hands
Tie Gien So: Iron Scissor Hand
Level Five
Bai Her Bi Ji: White Crane Evading Techniques
Bai Her Duo Ji: White Crane Hiding Techniques
Bai Her Kuen Si: White Crane Flipping Wing
Bai Her Sz Men: White Crane Four Gates
Wu Yang San Jan: Five Goats, Three Wars
Wu Yang San Jan Bien Men Da: Five Goats, Outside Gate
Jian Jun Sie Jen: General Shooting the Arrow
Fu Wei Chong Tien: Tiger Tail Shoots at the Sky
Level Six
Chai Hua Chuan: Plucking Flower Fight
Wu Mei Sien So: Five Plum Flower Hands
Tang Ping Liu Ke: Tang Dynasty Soldiers Holds Guest
San Shi Liu Tien Kong: 36 Heavens
Chi Shi Er Di Sa: 72 Ground Moves
Shi Ba Fun So: 18 Returning Hands
Tai Tse you Sz Men: Prince traveling the 4 gates
Level Seven
Bai Her Liengkwan Tui: White Crane Quick Repetitive Kicks
Bai Her Dao Jing Gan: White Crane up shooting Buddha
Bai Her Da Ying: White Crane Shooting Eagle Form
Bi Her Sien Jow: White Crane Shows Its Claw
Bai Her Luo Sang: White Crane Flies Down Over the Mountain
Bai Her Guo Ling: White Crane Flies Over the Hill
Bai Her Guo Teu: White Crane Flies Over the Branches
Bai Her Pang: White Crane Resting on a Tree
Bai Her San Jan Chuan Sz: White Crane 3 Warring Fists in the 4 Gates
Bai Her Chongtien Sz Men: White Crane Shooting Up to the Sky
Level Eight
Mei Hua Chuan A: Plum Flower Fist Form Part A
Mei Hua Chuan B: Plum Flower Fist Form Part B
Mei Hua Chuan C: Plum Flower Fist Form Part C
Mei Hua Chuan D: Plum Flower Fist Form Part D
Mei Hua Chuan E: Plum Flower Fist Form Part E
Bai Her Chn Dan Da Chue: White Crane Chin Na
Dow Tse Mei Chuan: Overhanging Plum Flower Fist
Sing Er Fu Chuan: Monkey Fist
Bai Her Do Er Chi Fan Sen Da: Hiding White Crane Form
Che Sao Kwan Fung Da Ju: Hurricane Fist
Fu Her Suan Sing A: Tiger and Crane Form Part A
Fu Her Suan Sing B: Tiger and Crane Form Part B
Fu Her Suan Sing C: Tiger and Crane Form Part C
Fu Her Suan Sing D: Tiger and Crane Form Part D
Fu Her Suan Sing E: Tiger and Crane From Part E
Bai Her Kuen Si Sz Men: White Crane Flipping Wings in the 4 Gates
Do Chiu Fei Her Sz Men: Single Leg Flying Crane Form

Bernard, Lorne. White Crane Kung Fu.
Lava, Que: 1993.
(Bernard 191-207)



Works Cited

Bai Mei. http://www.komudokwan.com/bakmei.html
(2 October 1999).

Bernard, Lorne. White Crane Kung Fu.
Lava, Que: 1993.

Black Tiger Kung Fu. http://www.mts.net/~sillum/Inner Chamber.htm
(10 July 2007).

Burr, Martha, Pioneering Grandmaster Richard Wan Reveals This Long-Secret Kungfu Style to America. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (October 2001).

Burr, Martha, and Gene Ching, From Shaolin Temple to Bruce Lee. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (January 2001).

Cameron, Wes, The Legend of the Black Tiger. Inside Kung-Fu.
(Feburary 2001): 90-96, 101.

Carsi, Wayne.The Black Tiger Clan Huk Fu Moon and Hong Kong
Hong Kong Grandmaster Wong Cheung. Kung Fu, Qigong.
(April 2001): 48-51,102.

Carsi, Wayne.The Black Tiger Style. 
Kung Fu,Qigong.
(August 2001): 10-13,64-65.

Carsi, Wayne.Shaolin Black Tiger Style. 
Inside Kung-Fu.
(July 2003): 58-62, 83.

Cater, Dave.Tiger Claw Strength Training. Inside Kung-Fu.
(October 2003):75-78.

Chan, Tai-San, David Ross and Stephen Innocenzi  Chan Tai-Sans Journey of a Lifetime.
Inside Kung Fu,.(October 1996): 38-41

Chang, John. Father of Fu Jow Pai-Tiger Claw System.
Kung-Fu Wushu. (Aug/Sep. 1988): 38-40.

Ching, Gene, Original Hung Gar the Tangled Roots of a Powerful Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (January 1999): 81-85.

Chun, Man Sit.  The Six Elbows of Kung Fu.
Kung Fu Tai Chi. (Febuary 2004): 44-47.

Co. Alexander L. Five Ancestor Fist Kung-Fu.
Rutland: Charles E. Tuttle Publishing, 1997.

Conway, Scot. Wu Muis Gift To Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (October 1998): 104-109.

Chow, David, and Richard Spangler, . Kung Fu History, Philosophy and Technique.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

The Chung Hua Institute. http://www.chung-hua.com/sillumkungfu.html

Duran, Julian K. Fu Jow Pai A Chinese Original.
Inside Kung-Fu. (April 2004): 44-48.

Duran, Julian K. Wai Hongs Words of Wisdom.
Inside Kung-Fu. (April 2000):44-47, 94,96.


Fu Jow Pai. http://www.fujowpai.com/about.htm
(10 July 2007) .

Gee, Garrett, Benny Meng, and Richard Loewenhagen
Mastering Kung Fu Featuring Shaolin Wing Chun
Champaign: Human Kinetics, 2004.

Grandmaster Wong Cheung s Black Tiger Hak Fu Moon.
http://members.lycos.co.uk/shaolinblacktiger/main.htm
(10 July 2007) .

Hallander, Jane, The Complete Guide to Kung Fu Fighting Styles.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1985.

Kim, Sun-Jin, Daniel Kogan, Nikolaos Kontaogiannis, and Hali Wong
Tuttle Dictionary of the Martial Arts of Korea, China & Japan
Vermont: Charles I. Tuttle Company, 1996.

Lam,Wing-kit and Ying Fun-fong. Ten Fundamental Chinwoo Routines 
Dazhanquan & Jiequan. Hong Kong: Brilliant Publication Limited, 2000. 

Lam,Wing Kwon and Ted Mancuso. Northern Sil Lum Form Number Seven Plum Flower Fist. Burbank: Unique Publications,1984. 

Lam, Wing , and Chet Braun. Southern Shaolin Kung Fu Ling Nam Hung Gar. 
Sunnyvale: Wing Lam Enterprises, Inc. ,2003.

Lam, Wing , and Chet Braun. Ultimate Iron Palm 
Sunnyvale: Wing Lam Enterprises, Inc. ,2002.

Leong, Cheong Cheng, and Mark V. Wiley. The Secrets of Phoenix-Eye Kung fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2000.

Martin, Steve. Mo Gar - 300 Years of Martial Tradition.
Inside Kung-Fu. (March 1999): 62-65.

Profatilov, Ilya, The Traditional History of Plum Blossom Praying Mantis Boxing. Journal of Asian Martial Arts. (Vol. 10 Number 4 2001): 44-75.

Resources-dictionary. http://www.hungkuen.net/resources-dictionary.htm
(18 August 2007).

Ross, David,  Lama Kung-Fus Siu Lo Han Form.
Inside Kung Fu,.(May 1996): 77-83.

Ross, David,  Lama Kung-Fu Trapping Techniques.
Inside Kung Fu,.(November 1995): 56-59

Shou-Yu, Liang, and Wu Wen-Ching Kung Fu Elements Wushu Training
and Martial Arts Application Manual.
Rhode Island: The Way of the Dragon Publishing, 2001.

Shum, Leung. Eagle Claw Kung Fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2001.

Tang, Gary, Albert Loui and Brian Klingborg, . Combat Shaolin.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 2004.

 White Crane Kung-Fu. About the system
http://www.pakhokpai.co.il/
(2/26/08).

Wing, Rick L. , Northern Shaolin Style Shaolin Number 5, Martial Skill 
San Francisco: Jing Mo Association, 2005.

Wong, Doc Fai, and Jane Hallander, Choy Li Fut Kung-Fu.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1985.

Wong, Doc Fai, and Jane Hallander, Shaolin Five Animals.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1988.

White Crane Forms.
http://www.geocities.com/lingmingwushu/craneform.htm
(2/25/08).

Yang, Jwing-Ming, . Shaolin Chin Na.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

Yang, Jwing-Ming, and Jeffery A. Bolt, . Shaolin Long Fist Kung Fu.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1982.

YMAA International Training Brochure. 
file:///C/WINDOWS/DESKTOP/ymaastb.html
(9/2/98).


----------



## LanJie

BEI HEI QUAN: YONG CHUN BRANCH: YONG CHUN WHITE CRANE KUNG FU
This style of White Crane Boxing was named for the of Yong Chun (&#27704;&#26149;). During the Ming Dynasty twenty four people went to Fu Jian Sheng to learn White Crane Kung fu from Fang Qi Liang. 
One of these people was Pan Dui Jin (&#28504;&#22534;&#37329;) came back to his home in Yong Chun and started teaching White Crane. Pan Dui Jin (&#28504;&#22534;&#37329;) had four students Pan Sai Yu (&#28504;&#36093;&#29577;), Pan Da Ren (&#28504;&#22823;&#22764;), Pan You Cheng (&#28504;&#26377;&#25104;) and Pan Yue Zhao (&#28504;&#26376;&#29031;). These five people spread the art of Bei Hei Quan
Sifu Ting Huat Yiong is a current Sifu of this system. Sifu Yiong started teaching Young Chu Pai He Chuan for the province magistrate of Guang Dong. Sifu Yiong taught in Malaysia and Singapore and became Singapores Acting Head for their national martial arts school 
Sifu Yiong then returned to his home in Yong Chun and established a school there.

YONG CHUN BEI HE: HAND FORMS
San Zhan: Three battles &#19977;&#25136;
Shi San Tai Bao: Thirteen royal-defenders &#21313;&#19977;&#22826;&#23542;
Chuan Xin Zhong: Piercing through the core of the heart &#31359;&#24515;&#20013;
Mei Nu Shu Zhuang: A beauty dresses and makes up &#32654;&#22899;&#26803;&#22941; 
Da Qian Zi Da: Big thousand words fighting &#22823;&#21315;&#23383;&#25171; 
Tang Lang Zhao Ri: A mantis illuminates the sun &#34739;&#34690;&#29031;&#26085;
Meng Hu Qin Zhu: A fierce tiger seizes a pig &#29467;&#34382;&#25810;&#35948; 
Bai He Ba Fen: A white crane with eight components OR A white crane divides into eight &#30333;&#40372;&#20843;&#20998;
Bai He Zhan Chi: A white crane spreads its wings &#30333;&#40372;&#23637;&#32709; 
Bai He Shan Jia: A white crane fans its shoulder blade &#30333;&#40372;&#25159;&#32987; 
Chui Feng Sao Di: Blow the wind and brush the floor &#21561;&#39080;&#25475;&#22320;
Li Dao Xue Zhu: A sharp knife peels off the bamboos &#21033;&#20992;&#21066;&#31481;
Ya Zi Cuan Shui: A duck flapping the water &#40232;&#23376;&#27718;&#27700;
Shi Qi Bai Jia: Seventeen defeated armors &#21313;&#19971;&#25943;&#30002;
Tie Niu Ru Shi: A iron ox enters the rock &#37941;&#29275;&#20837;&#30707; 
Si Da Chen Zhong: Four big elements  earth, water, fire, air  sink into the center &#22235;&#22823;&#27785;&#20013; 
Xiao Si Men: Small four doors OR The four small doors &#23567;&#22235;&#38272; 
Da Si Men: Big four doors OR The four big doors &#22823;&#22235;&#38272; 
Bai He Za Ji: The White crane acrobatics &#30333;&#40372;&#38620;&#25216; 
He Chi Zhong: The middle of the cranes wings &#40372;&#32709;&#20013; 
a short cover OR a short version OR a short set &#30701;&#22871; 
He Zhua Zhong: The middle of the cranes claws &#40372;&#29226;&#20013;
He Tou Zhong: The middle of the cranes head &#40372;&#38957;&#20013; 
Kui Xing Dian Dou: The chief star points at the mantle &#39745;&#26143;&#40670;&#26007;
YONG CHUN BEI HE: WEAPON FORMS
Xiao Qian Zi Da: Little thousand words fighting &#23567;&#21315;&#23383;&#25171; 
Bai He Gun: The White crane stick &#30333;&#40372;&#26829; 
Zhang Tao Shuang Dao: Long set, double knives &#38263;&#22871;&#38617;&#20992;
Tie Ba: The iron trowel &#37941;&#37376; 
http://www.martialartsgathering.com/yongchun.html


----------



## LanJie

BAI HE QUAN, BAAHK HOK: ZHANG HE: ANCESTOR CRANE
The Forms of Zhang He: Ancestor Crane
These forms are a small part of the Zhang He Curriculum of Grandmaster Cheng, Gin Gsao. They were passed on to Dr.Yang, Jwing -Ming.
(Yang EOSWC 107).
Zhang He Bu: Ancestor Crane Stances
He Ma Bu: A horse stance in Southern White Crane
Zhang He Kong Shou: Ancestor Crane Barehand, Hand Forms
1. Qi Xing: Seven Stars 
2. Da Yao: Great Shaking 
3. Xiao Yao: Little Shaking
4. Yao Gu: Shaking Drum
5. Ba Mei: Eight Directions
6. Ti Gua: Kicking Trigrams
7. Zong He: Jumping Crane
8. Shan He: Fan Crane
9. Gong He (Hard): Arcing Crane
10. Zhan Chi (Hard): Spreading Wings
11. Zhan He: Trembling Crane
12. Chuan Zhen: Threading Needles
13. Fo Shou (Internal): Buddha Hands
14. Hu Die Zhang (Interal): Butterfly Palm
15. Shi Ba Luo Han Shou: Eighteen Lo Han Hands


Zhang He Gun: Ancestor Crane Staff Forms
1. Qi Mei Gun: Equal Eye-Brow Staff
2. Bian Dan Fa: Shoulder Pole Techniques
Zhang He Shuan Jian: Ancestor Crane Two Short Rods Forms
1. Qi Xing Jian: Seven Star Jian
2. Chuan Xin Jian 
3. Sha Shou Jian: Killing Hand Jian
Zhang He Chai: Ancestor Crane Sai Forms
1. Qi Xing Chai: Seven Star Sai
2. Bei Gun Chai: Back Rolling Sai
3. Zong He Chai: Jumping Crane Sai
Zhang He Dao: Ancestor Crane Broadsword Forms
1. Qi Xing: Seven Star Broadsword
Zhang He, Other Short Weapons
1. Shuang Bi Shou: Double Daggers
2. Shuang Jian: Double Straight Swords
3. Gou and Dun: Hook Sword and Shield
4. Wu Gou Jian: Wus Hook Sword
5. Ying Bian: Hard Whip
Zhang He Dao: Ancestor Crane Long Weapons
1. Qiang: Spear
2. San Ca: Trident
3. Guan Dao: Guans Long Handled Saber
4. Ti Dao: Kicking Long Handled Saber
5. Kan Ma Dao: Chopping Horse Legs Saber
6. Sao Zi: Sweeper
7. Chan: Spade
8. Gou Lian Qiang: Hook Spear
Yang, Jwing-Ming, . The Essence of Shaolin White Crane Martial Power and 
Qigong. Jamaica Plain: YMAA Publication Center, 1996.
(Yang EOSWC 107-108).


----------



## LanJie

BAK MEI, BAI MEIQUAN: FUTSAN BRANCH: WHITE EYEBROW FUTSAN BRANCH: This branch began with the monk Fung You Dao Yan, whose name means Renaissance Man. Monk Fung You Dao Yan brought this art to the Bamboo Forest Temple in Kwangsi province. This branch was promoted by later by Fung students pupil Liu Shao Liang and Qiu Tai Shang.
In 1966 Sifu Liu Shao Liang taught Lee Yun Jian in Futsan and made him the inheritor of his style. Sifu Lee Yun Jian then taught Sifu Eddie Chong. Sifu Eddie Chong has been given permission to promote and teach Futsan Bak Meih. Sifu Eddie Chong lives and teaches in Sacramento, California.
Forms of the Bak Mei System. There are over forty hand forms in the White eyebrow style of kung fu. These routines are based on the traditional five animals of Shaolin, the Crane, the Dragon, the Panther, the Snake, and the Tiger. The Sifus of this system will most commonly chose five to ten of these forms to train their students.
Hand Forms of Bak Mei of Sifu Eddie Chong
Sub Gee: The Cross. This is most basic hand form in the white eyebrow system and it has 72 movements.. This form teaches the correct body alignment and stance work. The concepts that are taught in this set are Lung Bo or dragon stepping (this is practiced in eight directions) and pulling and anchoring palm. There is a saying that one must understand Sub Gee to understand the white eyebrow style.
Far Pow: Fancy Panther. Another translation for this form is tricky or cunning leopard and it implies the intelligent use of deceptive techniques. This form combines lightning fast footwork with kicking techniques and also teaches the use of the Pao Kuen, Leopard fist or Ginger Fist. This hand strike uses second knuckles of the hand as a striking surface.
Chut Dim Mui Fa: Seven Points of the Plum Flower. This routine has 72 movements. This form turns in on itself in a small circle. It contains many short range techniques and can be practiced in a very small area. This set uses the distinctive movement of triangle horse stepping.
Sub Bat Ding Jong: 18 Crazy Monks. This is the first of Bak Meis intermediate hand form and it teaches the concepts of unpredictability and creativity in combat. This form never repeats the same technique twice.
The Three Treasure Sets of Futsan Bak Mei
The following three sets Sub Bat Mor Kiu: Eighteen Devil Bridges or Eighteen Ghost Bridges, Gow Bo Tui: Nine Step Push , and Fu Bo: Tiger Steps represent the essence of the White Eyebrow system. These hand forms teach all the important techniques, strategies, and concepts of Bak Mei. When a practitioner can master the techniques of these sets the will have a great understanding of the depth of White Eyebrow Kung fu.
Sub Bat Mor Kiu: Eighteen Devil Bridges or Eighteen Ghost Bridges. This advanced set specializes in defending and attacking from angles, spinning foot work, and defending from attacks made to the rear. This set is famous in the world of Chinese Kung Fu.
Gow Bo Tui: Nine Step Push. This set focuses on training the practitioner to make rapid and speedy changes in footwork and palm strikes.
Fu Bo: Tiger Steps. This the final form of the Futsan Bak Mei system and it is the ultimate expression of White Eyebrow Kung fu. This form is the unification and perfection of all the previous hand forms and techniques.
Forms of Bak Mei of Sigung Mai Yue Qiang
Sup Gee Kun: Ten Character Fist (Cross Fist)
Dan Fut: Single ?
Gow Boy Toy: Nine Step ?
Fu Bo: Tiger Step
Sup Bat Mo Kiu: 18 Ghost Bridge
Jui San Sing: 
Diu Jeung : ? Palm
Um Jow Gum Lung: 5? Gold Dragon
Sup Bat Fung Jung: 18 ? ?
Seung Tao Chai Mei Gwan: Double ? ? Eyebrow Staff
Seung Chut Sao: Double Seven (Section Chain Whip?)
Wah, Ching Hing,  The Forbidden Fist of Bak Mei Kungfu.
Kung Fu,Wushu.(December 2000): 40.
(Wah KFWU, 12/00 40).


----------



## LanJie

BAK SIU LAHM, BAK SIL LUM (Bei Shaolin) 
Bak Sil Lum Hand Forms
1. Kai Men: Open the Door: 69 Moves
2. Ling Lu: Lead the Way: 78 Moves
3. Zuo Ma: Riding the Horse: 83 Moves
4. Chuan Xin: Chest Attacks : 42 Moves
5. Wu Yi: Marital Skills: 45 Moves
6. Duan Da: Short Strikes: 37 Moves
7. Mei Hua: Plum Blossom or Plum Flower: 38 Moves
8. Ba Bu: Uprooting: 40 Moves
9. Lian Huan: Continuous Links: 73 Moves
10. Shi Fa: Military Methods: 72 Moves
(Wing 35).


----------



## LanJie

BAK TANG LANG: BABU TANG LANG CHUAN: EIGHT STEP PRAYING MANTIS: This is the Eight Step branch or school of Bak Tang Lang: Northern Praying Mantis
"BA BU TANGLANG CHUAN TAO LU" 
BA BU Hand Forms
Ba Shi (Eight Stances) 
Ba Xing Bu (Eight Roads Moving) 
Chi Shou (Seven Hands) 
Li Pi Chuan (Strength of the Cleave) 
Li Pi Chuan Tuelien (Strength of the Cleave - Partners)
Xiao Fan Che Chuan (Little Windmill Fist) 
Da Fan Che Chuan (Big Windmill Fist) 
Zhai Yao Lu (Essentials Roads Condensed in 6 Parts) 
Pai-An (Slap, Stick, Press, Push) 
Pai-An Sao Tang (Slap, Stick, Press, Push - Leg Sweeps) 
BA BU : Two Person Hand Forms
Chi Shou Tuelien (Seven Hands - Partners)
Li Pi Chuan Tuelien (Strength of the Cleave - Partners)

© www.babutanglang.com


----------



## LanJie

BAK TANG LANG: CHAT SING TOHNG LONG KUEN: (NORTHERN PRAYING MANTIS): SEVEN STAR PRAYING MANTIS SCHOOL 
LAWCLANSMAN Chut Sing Tong Long Kuen
The Siu Lum Chut Sing Tong Long (Shaolin Seven Star Praying Mantis) system has 110 hand forms. They are split into these groups: 
1. The 14 Route Tam Toy 
2. The Sup Yee Kuen Jong (12 seed forms) 
3. The Plum Blossom series 
4. The White Ape Series 
5. The Dragon Series 
6. The Tiger Series 
8. The Jak Yiu (extrapolation or selected boxing) 
9. The Yau Ling (soft energy) 
10. The Chi Gung sets 
11. Specialty Forms (i.e. miscellaneous sets) 
A Sifu is only allowed to disclose the following 72 forms including the internal sets. Only an inheritor of the system is allowed to learn the entire 110. The sets (forms) are generally divided into levels of training. 
That is to say 10 forms or more may be at the same level. Here it is then, for the first time anywhere the following 72 forms. In addition to these sets, there are numerous two person forms.
LAWCLANSMAN Chut Sing Tong Long Kuen HAND FORMS
1. Sup Sei Lo Tam Toy Kuen  14 Routes Tams Kicking Maneuvers 
2. Gung Lek Kuen - Strength exertion form 
3. Bung Bo Kuen  Collapse Step Form 
4. Sup Ba Sao Kuen  18 Elders 
5.Dar Gong Kuen  Avoiding Hardness form 
6. Chaap Choy - Stabbing Fist 
7.Hak Fu Gow Cha Kuen  Black Tiger Inter Sectional 
8. Bak Yuen Chut Dung  White Ape Comes Out Of The Cave 
9. Bak Yuen Tau Toe  White Ape Steals The Peach 
10. Tong Long Chut Dung  Mantis Comes Out Of The Cave 
11. Tong Long Tau Toe  Mantis Steals The Peach 
12. Muy Fa Sao Kuen  Plum Blossom Hand 
13. Muy Fa Lok Kuen  Plum Blossom Falling Fist 
14. Muy Fa Kuen  Plum Blossom Fist 
15. Sei Lau Bun Da Kuen  4 Roads Quick Hitting 
16. Dai Fan Che Kuen  Big (expanded) Spinning Wheel (revolution) Form 
17. Siu Fan Che Kuen  Small (contracted) Revolution Form 
18. Dai Ga Sik  Big Aggressive Boxing 
19. Siu Ga Sik  Small Aggressive Boxing 
20. Yat Lo Jak Yiu Kuen  First Route Essential Techniques (extrapolation) 
21. Yee Lo Jak Yiu Kuen  Second Route Extrapolation Form 
22. Saam Lo Jak Yiu Kuen  Third Route Extrapolation Form 
23. Yau Ling Jang  Soft Energy Elbow 
24. Yau Ling Jeung  Soft Energy Palm 
25. Yau Ling Kuen  Soft Energy Fist 
26. Yau Ling Toy  Soft Energy Kicks 
27. Yau Loong Jeung  Swimming Dragon Palm (lit. flexible dragon) 
28. Lan Jeet Kuen  Interception Boxing 
29. Yat Lo Muy Fa Toy  First Route Plum Blossom Leg (kicks) 
30. Yee Lo Muy Fa Toy  Second Route Plum Blossom Leg (kicks) 
31. Muy Fa Fei Toy  Plum Blossom Flying Kicks 
32. Yat Lo Tong Long Sao  First Route Mantis Hands 
33. Yee Lo Tong Long Sao  Second Route Tong Long Sao 
34. Fei Ngan Jeung  Flying Goose Palm 
35. Muy Fa Jeung  Plum Blossom Palm 
36. Joy Lo Han Kuen  Drunken Lohan From 
37. Lin Wan Gam Tao  Continuous Brocade Weaving 
38. Dahn Chaap Fa  Singe Flower Arrangement (lit. stabbing flowers) 
39. Seung Chaap Fa  Double Flower Arrangement 
40. Dai Fu Ngan Kuen  Big Tiger and Goose Form 
41. Siu Fu Ngan  Small Tiger and Goose Form 
42. Tong Long Bo Suen  Mantis Whirling Step 
43. Yat Lo Bak Yuen Kwai Yin Kuen  First Route White Ape Secretly Watches Banquet 
44. Yee Lo Bak Yuen Kwai Yin  Second Route White Ape Secretly Watches Banquet 
45. Yat Lo Baat Jang  First Route 8 Dominant Elbows 
46. Yee Lo Baat Jang  Second Route 8 Dominant Elbows 
47. Yat Lo Lok Ying Jeung  First Route Descending Eagle Palm 
48. Yee Lo Lok Ying Jeung  Second Route Descending Eagle Palm 
49. Yee Lo Hak Fu Gow Cha Kuen  Second Route Black Tiger Cross Path *(*intersectional) 
50. Hak Fu Chut Dung  Black Tiger Comes Out Of The Cave 
51. Hak Fu Tau Sum  Black Tiger Steals The Heart 
52. Yat Lo Muy Fa Yau Loong Jeung  First Route Plum Blossom Swimming Dragon Palm 
53. Yee Lo Muy Fa Yau Loong Jeung  Second Route Plum Blossom Swimming Dragon Palm 
54. Chuen Wan Jeung  Cloud Thrust Palm 
55. Hoy Au Kuen  Seagull Fist 
56. Seung San Fu - Tiger Ascends the Mountain 
57. Ha San Fu  Tiger Descends the Mountain 
58. Yin Ji Chuen Lum  Swallow Penetrates the Forest 
59. Muy Fa Ba Kik  Plum Blossom 8 Ultimates 
60. Tong Long Ba Gwa Bo  8 Diagram Step (longest form in the system) 
61. Joy Bo Tong Long  Drunken Step Mantis 
62. Yat Lo Tong Long Lin Wan Jak Yiu Sao  1ST Route Continuous and Returning Extrapolation Hands 
63. Yee Lo Tong Long Lin Wan Jak Yiu Sao  2ND Route Continuous and Returning Extapolation Hands 
64.Yat Lo Bak Yuen Bok Dau  1ST Route White Ape Bows North 
65. Yee Lo Bak Yuen Bok Dau  2ND Route White Ape Bows North 
66. Sup Ba Lo Han Gung  18 Section Lo Han Chi Gung 
67. Lin Wan Noy Gung  Continuous and Returning Inner Energy 
68. Luk Lek Kuen  6 Powers Fist 
69. Gong Yau San Gung  Hard and Soft Energy Training 
70. Tong Long Chut sing Bo 
71. Noy Gung Fook Fu Kuen - Subduing Tiger internal form 
72. Damo Yi Jin Jing - Damo's muscle change classic 
As mentioned before, The rest of the sets up to form 98 is reserved for only the top disciples. The final 12 forms (99 - 110) are reserved for the inheritors of the style. 
LAWCLANSMAN Chut Sing Tong Long Kuen WEAPON FORMS
1. Kwan yeung gwon (Shepherd's staff) 
2. Yee lo kwan yeung gwon (Second route Shepherd's staff) 
3. Baat gwa dahn dao (Eight trigrams single saber) 
4. Yat lo muy fa cherng (1st route plum blossom spear) 
5. Ng hon dahn dao (5 element single saber) 
6. Luk hop seung dao (6 harmony double saber) 
7. Jee Ng gim (meridian straight sword) 
8. Chut Sing Choy (seven star hammers) 
9. Luk hop gwon (6 harmony staff) 
10. Yee lo muy fa chern (second road plum blossom spear) 
11. Kwon tong seung dao (rolling court double sabers) 
12. Man mo baat tsin gim (civil and military eight immortals straight sword) 
13. Joy jao dei tong dahn daao (Drunken ground rolling single saber) 
14. Fu mei saam jeet gwon (tiger tail three sectional staff) 
15. Seung jan dai dao (entering battle gwan dao) 
16. Suen fong dahn fu tao au (tornado single hook sword) 
17. Kwon tong sueng fu tao au (rolling court double hook swords) 
18. Ng fu duen wan cherng (5 tigers heart breaking spear) 
19. Fong tien wak gik (heavenly lance) 
20. Lin wan gau jeet bin (continuous and returning 9 sectional steel whip) 
21. Kwon tong gau jeet bin dahn dao hop lau (9 sectional whip and saber combined) 
22. Chut sing gaan (7 star ribbed sword) 
23. Seung sao dai dao (two handed dai dao) 
24. Baat gwa dahn dao (eight diagram saber) 
25. Ng long baat gwa gwon (fifth son eight diagram staff) 
26. Seung bei sao (double daggers) 
27. Saam yee cherng ( three loyal spear) 
28. Sei lo yee jeet gwon (four route two sectional staff) 
29. Sueng loy jeet dim (double needles intercepting points) 
30. Muy fa saam jeet gwon (plum blossom three sectional staff) 
31. Shir cherng bai moon (snake spear closing gate) 
32. Yen Ching daahn dao (Yen Ching's single saber) 
33. Baat sin gim (8 immortals straight sword) 
34. Joy baat sin gim (durnken 8 immortals straight sword) 
35. Joy jao dei tong lin wan gwon (drunken ground rolling continous staff) 
36. Chut sing guei (seven star single cane) 
37. Chut sing seung guei (seven star double cane) 
38. Baat gwa seung fu dao au (8 trigrams double tiger hooks) 
39. San Choy gim (San Choy's straight sword)
40. Chut sing fei choy (seven star flying hammer) 
http://www.lawclansman.com/forms.html


----------



## LanJie

BAK TANG LANG CHUAN: MEI HUA TANG LANG CHUAN : NORTHERN PRAYING MANTIS PLUM FLOWER SCHOOL 
Mei Hua Tang Lang Chuan Hand Forms
Laiyang Bengbu: Crash and Fill In from Laiyang City
LuanJie: Chaotically Connected
Siduan Bazhou: Four Section of Eight Elbows
Qiduan Zhaiyao: Seven Sections of Essentials
Meihua Lu: Plum Blossom Path
Zhaiqi Yaoshou: Most Essential Hands
Mei Hua Tang Lang Chuan Weapon Forms
Taiji Yuhuan Dao: Great Ultimate Jade Ring Broad Sword
Tiyi Zijin Gun: Great Ones Purple-Golden Staff
Yuhuan Jian: Jade Ring Double-Edged Sword
Liuhe Qiang: Six Harmoies Long Spear
Mei Hua Tang Lang Chuan Lu Quan: Specific Body Conditioning Exercises
Three Returns and Nine Rotations of Buddhist Arhats
Sand Bag Punching
Arm and Hand Toughening Techniques
Sparring
(Profatilov 69).


----------



## LanJie

CHANG CHUAN (Traditional from Dr. Yang Jwing Ming)
Forms
Lien Bu Chuan: Continuous Stepping Sequence (Yang SLK 77).
Gung Li Chuan : Power Training Sequence (Yang SLK 98).
Yi Lu Mei Fu: First Way of Ambush (Yang SLK 165).
Shaw Fu Ien: Tiger Roar: This form teaches Northern Praying Mantis techniques that are stylized to resemble Chang Chuan (Yang SLK 188).
Shi Zi Tang: The Crossing Sequence. The pattern of this sequence is similar to the Chinese word for the number ten (YMAA 20).
Beng Bu: Crushing Step. This is the long fist version of the most important Northern Praying Mantis Form (YMAA 21).
San Lu Pao: Three Ways of Running, an advanced form (YMAA 22).
Taizu Chang Chuan: Taizu Long Fist Form. This form was created by Emperor Taizu of the Song Dynasty (960-976 A.D.). This is an advanced form (YMAA 22).
Cha Quan: Cha Fist. An advanced form. It originated with the Cha Quan Style of Kung Fu (YMAA 24).
Si Lu Ben Zha: Four Ways of Running and Smashing. This is another form from the Cha Quan Style of Kung Fu (YMAA 24).
Long Fist Weapon Forms
Bagua Dao: Eight Triagram Saber (YMAA 22).
San Cai Jian: Three Power Straight Sword (YMAA 23).
Kun Wu Jian: Kun Wu Straight Sword. This is a middle level straight sword form that was created in the Kun Wu Mountain (YMAA 24).
Qi Men Jian: Qi Family Sword. This form was created during the Ming dynasty by General Qi. He was very famous for his spear and straight sword techniques
Er Lu Qiang: Second Way Spear. This is a Yang Family spear form. This Yang family was famous for their spear techniques. The Yang Family had 13 spear forms. This is the Second Yang Family Spear Form (YMAA 25).
Long Fist Two Person Weapon Forms
San Cai Dui Jian: Meaning Three Power Straight Sword vs. Straight Sword (YMAA 23).
Dan Dao Du Qiang : Saber vs. Spear (YMAA 25).

YMAA International Training Brochure. 
file:///C/WINDOWS/DESKTOP/ymaastb.html
(9/2/98) .


----------



## LanJie

Chaquan
1. Mother Seed
2. Hand Motion
3. Upper and Lower Flying Foot (a long form Split into 2 parts)
4. Slippery Fork
5. Eastern Door
6. Crouching
7. Plum Blossom
8. Destroyer
9. Dragon Whips its Tail
10. Linking Fist
(Wing 28)


----------



## LanJie

CHI SHI QUAN: SEVEN WARRIORS FIST . Originally the name memorialized the Seven "Saints" of Islam but was altered to the "Seven Forms." Starting among Muslims in Henan it eventually reached ShanXi. The style, as the name implies, is based on seven essential postures from which sets are constructed. Its skills include:
Shi Lu Tan Tui: 10 Road Spring Leg
Qi Chi: Seven Forms
Shi San Shi: 13 Weapons
San Lu Pao: Three Road Canon Punch
Wu Tang Shen Quan: Five Section Spirit Fist
Liu Lu Zhuan: Rotating Six Roads
Shi Ba Qiang: 18 move Spear
Er Chi Jie Dao: Twenty-four cuts Saber
Ma Shang San Shi Liu Dao: Knight's 36 Saber
Ba Zhan Shi Ba Dao: Entering Battle 18 Saber
Shu Gong: Lance work
Co Gong: Friction work
Tie Sha Zhang: Iron Sand Palm
http://www.plumpub.com/info/knotebook/boxcha.htm


----------



## LanJie

CHOY LEIH FAHT, CAILIFOQUAN: 
Hand Forms
Ng Lun Ma: Five-Wheel Stance
Ng Lung Chui: Five-Wheel Fist 
Siu Sup Ji Kuen: Small Cross Pattern Hand Form 
Daaih Sup Ji Kuen: Great Cross Pattern Hand Form 
Siu Mui Fa Kuen: Small Plum Blossom Hand From 
Ping Kuen: Level Hand Form 
Ping Jiang Kuen: Level Elbow Hand Form 
Sup Ji Kau Da Kuen: Cross Pattern of Kau-Da Hand Form 
sup Ji Jit Fu Kuen: Cross Pattern of Tiger-Blocking Hand Form 
Hung Yen Bot-Gwa Kuen: Bear Man Pa-Kwa Hand From 
Mui Fa Bot-Gua Kuen: Heart of Pa-Kwa Hand From 
Daaih Bot-Gua Kuen: Daht-Tings Pa-Kwa Hand From 
Fut Jeong Kuen: Buddha Palm Hand Form 
Tit Jin Cheong Kuen: Iron Arrow Long Fist 
Law Hon Fook Fu Kuen: Buddha Tames Tiger Hand Form 
Bak-Mo Kuen: White Hair Hand Form 
Sup Bot Law Hon Yik Gun Kuen: Eighteen Buddhas Changing Tendons 
Jeui Bot Sin Kuen: Eight Drunken Immortals hand Form 
Yin Yeung Teui Lin Wan: Continuous Dual Kicking Form 
Seh Ying Kuen: Snake Form
Hok Ying Kuen: Crane Form
Pau Ying Kuen: Leopard Form
Lung Ying Kuen: Dragon Form
Fu Ying Kuen: Tiger Form
Hao Ying Kuen: Monkey Form
Ling Fu Kuen: Dragon and Tiger Form
Ng Ying Kuen: Five Animals Hand Form
Sup Ying Kuen: Ten Animals Hand Form (Wong: Choy Li Fut 150-151)
Two-Man Hand Sets
Sup Ji Kuen Duei-Chuck Mui Fa Kuen: Cross Pattern vs. Plum Blossom Form
Gam Pau Kuen Duei-Chuck Fu Ying Kuen: Golden Leopard vs. Tiger Form
Seh Ying Kuen Duei-Chuck Hok Ying Kuen: Snake vs. Crane Form
Lung Ying Kuen Duei-Chuck Fu Ying Kuen: Dragon vs. Tiger Form
Si Ying Kuen Duei-Chuck Jeong Ying Kuen: Lion vs. Elephant Form


Staff Sets
Bin-Gwai Seung Tau Gwun: Bin-Gwai Double-Ended Staff
Seung Gup Dahn Gwun: Double and Single-Ended Staff
Poon Lung Seung Tau Gwun: Coiling Dragon Double-Ended Staff
Mui Fa Cheung Gwun: Plum Blossom Spear/Staff
Daaih Hung Kei Dahn Tau Gwun: Great Flag Single-Ended Staff
Hang Jyeh Pang: Monkey Staff
Chuin Lung Dahn Tau Gwun: Constricting Dragon Single-Ended Staff
Chiao-Sot Dahn Tau Gwan: Chiao-Sot Single -Ended Staff
Chim Lung Dahn Tau Gwun: Driving Dragon Single-Ended Staff
Ng Dim Mui Fa Gwun: Star Pattern Plum Blossom Staff
Single-Edged (Broadsword) Sword Sets
Mui Fa Dahn Do: Plum Blossom Broadsword
Bot-Gwa Dahn Do: Pa-Kwa Broadsword
Fook Fu Dahn Do: Taming the Tiger Broadsword
Chahn Ma Dahn Do or Gwai Tau Do: Horse-Cutting or Ghost Head Broadsword
Siu Mui Fa Seung Do: Small Plum Blossom Double Swords
Chut Sing Mui Fa Seung Do: Seven Stars Plum Blossom Double Swords
Bot-Gwa Wu Dip Seung Do: Pa-Kwa Twin Butterfly Swords 
(Wong: Choy Li Fut 150-151).
Spear Sets
Jor Yauh Sup Sam Cheung: Left-Right Thirteen Lunges Separ
Ngau Lim Cheung: Hook Spear
Seh Mau Cheung: Snake Spear
Mui Fa Cheung : Plum Blossom Spear
Miscellaneous Single Weapons
Sup Ji Mui Fa Sam Jit Bin: Cross Pattern Plum Blossom Three-Sectional Chain Whip
Ching Lung Dahn Gim: Green Dragon Twin-Edged Sword
Gum Lung Dahn Gim: Golden Dragon Twin-Edged Sword
Seui Sau Sin: Hand Breaking Fan
Fei Lung Sin: Flying Dragon Fan
Chor Tau: Farmers Hoe
Cheung Kiu Dang: Horse Bench
Choy Yeung Daaih Do: Choy Yeungs Long-Handled Broadsword
Gau Wan Daaih Do: Nine-Ring Long-Handled Broadsword
Chun Chau Daaih Do: Spring and Autumn Dynasty Long-Handled Broadsword
Lahn Muh Jaaih Do: Lahn-Mun-Jaaih Style Long-Handled Broadsword
Sup Ji Daaih Pa: Cross Pattern Trident 
Gum Gong Daaih Pa: Daimond Trident
Fong Tien Wahk Gik: Long-Handled Gik
Gum Jung Chahn: Golden Bell Style Shovel
Yuet Ngah Chahn: Quarter Moon Style Shovel
Gum Chin Chahn: Golden Coin Style Shovel
Sam Jit Gwun: Three-Section Staff
Gau Lung Chah: Nine Dragon Trident
Miscellaneous Twin or Double Weapon Sets
Seung Pei Sau: Double Daggers
Seung Tung Chui: Double Copper Hammers
Seung Tung Gan: Double Copper Cudgels
Seung Wu Sau Nagu: Double Hookaxes
Dahn Do Bin: Sword and Chain-Whip
Dahn Do Fu Tau Paih: Sword and Tigers Head Shield
Dahn Do Tang Paih Dip: Sword and Rattan Shield
Seung Lung Gim: Twin Dragon Twin-Edged Swords
Seung Fu Tau: Double Axes
Combat Weapon Sets
Seung Gup Dahn Gwun Dwei Chuck: Two Person Combat Single and Double-Ended Staff 
Seung Tau Gwun Dwei Chuck Kiu Dahng: Double-Ended Staff vs. Horse Bench
Seung Gup Dahn Gwun Dwei Chuck Chau-sot Gwun: Double and Single-Ended Staff vs. Cahu-sot Single-Ended Staff
Dahn Do Dwei Chick Hung Ying Cheung: Broadsword vs. Red Tassel Spear
Seung Do Dwei Chuck Cheung Kiu Dahng: Double Swords vs. Horse Bench
Sam Jit Gwun Dwei Chuch Hung Ying Cheung: Three-Section Staff vs. Red Tassel Spear
Seung Do Dwei Chuck Gau Wan Do: Double Swords vs. Nine-Ringed Long-Handled Sword
Hung Ying Cheung Dwei Chuck Kwan-Do: Spear vs. Kwan-Do
Hung Sau yup Seung Pei Sau: Empty Hands vs. Double Daggers
Yu San Dwei Chuck Seung Tau Gwun: Umbrella vs. Double-Ended Staff
Chor Tau Dwei Chuck Cheung Kiu Dahng: Farmerss Hoe vs. Hose Bench
Fook Fu Dahn Do Dwei Chuck Ching Lung Gim: Taming Tiger Broadsword vs. Green Dragon Double-Edged Swords
Hahng Jih Pahng Dwei Chuck Fong Tien Wahn Gik: Monkey Staff vs. Fong Tien Wahk Gik
Sup-Bot Sik Bot-Gwa Gwun Dwei Chuck Jor-yauh Sup-Sam Cheung: Eighteen-Techniques Pa-Kwa Staff vs. Left-Right Thirteen Lances Spear
Dahn Do Tahn Pai Dip Dwei Chuck gam Gong Pa: Rattan Shield and Sword vs. Diamond Trident
Daaih So Ji Dwei Chuck Tahng Pai Gwai: Long-handled Two-Section Cudgel vs. Rattan Shield and Tonfa
Dahn Do Fu Tau Pai Dwei Chuck Kwan-Do: Tigers Head Shield and Sword vs. Kwan-Do
Dahn Do Dip Dwei Chuck Seung Tau Bin Gwai Gwun: rattan Shield and Sword vs. Bin-Gwai Double-Ended Staff
Dahn Do Dip Dwei Chuck Cheung Kiu Dahng: Rattan Shield and Sword vs. Horse Bench
Cheung, Gwun, Do, Sam Yun Chuck: Spear/Sword/Staff Three-Man Combat Set
Kwan-Do, Seh Mau Cheung, Gim, Dwei Chuck Fong Tien Wahk Gik: Kean-Do/Snake-Tongue Spear/Double-Edged Sword vs. Fong Tien Wahk Gik
Choy Li Fut Training Dummy Sets
Sah Bau Jong: Sandbag Dummy
Ching Jong: Balanced Wooden Dummy
Geuk Jong: Leg Dummy
Gwun Jong: Staff Dummy
Dan Wong Jong: Spring Dummy
Tung Yein Jong: Copper Man Dummy
Mah Lihk Jong: Horse Power Dummy
Jook Lam Jong: Bamboo Forest Dummy
(Wong: Choy Li Fut 155-153)
Adopted Choy Li Fut Forms
Wu Xing Quan: The Shaolin Five Animal Form
(Hallander, SFAKF 3-5). 

Wong, Doc Fai, and Jane Hallander, Choy Li Fut Kung-Fu.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1985.
Wong, Doc Fai, and Jane Hallander, Shaolin Five Animals.
Burbank: Unique Publications, 1988.


----------



## Xue Sheng

You like typing more than I do that's for sure


----------



## LanJie

CHUKA SHAOLIN: PHOENIX EYE FIST KUNG 
Forms of Chuka Shaolin
Hand Forms
Kai San Chien: Opening the Moutain
Er Shih Sze Tien: Twenty-four points, Number one
Er Shih Sze Tien: Twenty-four points, Number Two
Hu Chao Chien: Tiger Claw, Ascending Tiger
Hu Caho Chien: Tiger Claw, Descending Tiger
Long Hu Chien: Dragon and Tiger
Ta Choong Koong: Stamping Inside, The Palace Being Surrounded
Mei Hua Chien: Plum Blossom
Lien Huang Tuei: Continuous Kicks
Tong Tze pai Kwan Yin: Boy Paying Respects to the Goddess of Mercy
Ta Ooh Li: Strength Performance
Shih Pa Lohan Chien: Eighteen Hands of the Lohan 
Two Person Hand Forms
Kung Sow Twee Chai: Prearranged Sparring, Set One
Kung Sow Twee Chai: Prearranged Sparring, Set Two

Weapon Forms
Liu Tien Pan Koon: Six-and-a-Half-Point Pole
Mei Hua Koon: Plum Blossom Pole
Sho Ho Chian: Neck Locking Long Spear
Shih Sun Chian: Thirteen-Points Long Spear
Chu Toh: Farmers Hoe
Tze Mu Tau: Double Knives
Tieh Cher: Iron Rulers 

Two Person Weapon Forms
Koon Tween Chai: Prearranged Pole Pattern
(Cheong 173-174).


Leong, Cheong Cheng, and Mark V. Wiley. The Secrets of Phoenix-Eye Kung fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2000.


----------



## LanJie

FUT GAR, FO JIA QUAN (SOUTHERN BRANCH): BUDDHA FIST. 

The Fut Ga Kuen system traditionally has 3 empty hand sets and 9 weapons. 
The empty hand sets are:
Hu Dip Jeong - The Butterfly Palm
Sup Ji Kuen - Cross Fist 
Dai Ga Lu - Great Family Set, sometimes referred to as Ng Dai Ga Lu (5 Great Families/Masters Set) 
The nine original weapons are the staff, spear, straight sword, broadsword, butterfly swords, kwan do, tiger fork, three-sectional staff, and the monk's spade. Lum Tai-Yong was also quite adept at other weapons as well. There are no shortage of stories about his powerful 9-section steel whip performance. Sadly, some of the original weapons forms were lost with Lum Tai-Yong's passing. However, some of these sets have been restored by the Lee family, such as the monk's spade.
(Cheng).

http://www.chung-hua.com/sillumkungfu.html


----------



## LanJie

HAK FU PAI: BLACK TIGER STYLE. A Southern Style. Hak Fu pai originated in the southern Sil-Lum (Shaolin) Temple in Fukien Province.
In 1674 the temple in was burned and the five Elders of the temple to different parts of China and taught their kung fu to the local population.
The forms were mostly likely modified by the local village Sifus
The Forms of Hak Fu Pai
1. Hak Fu Gung Lik Kuen: (Black Tiger Power Generating Fist)
2. Black Tiger Fighting Set: One side is a Tiger form and the other is a Crane Form.
The system also has its own weapon forms (Cameron 90-96,101)

Cameron, Wes, The Legend of the Black Tiger. Inside Kung-Fu.
(Feburary 2001): 90-96, 101.


----------



## LanJie

HONGQUAN, HUNG CHUAN: RED FIST. This is a Northern Style. It is one of the five mother styles of northern kung fu.
Hongquan is popular in Shanxi and Sichuan. Legend has it, that it was passed down by Jueyuanshangren during the Yuan Dynasty(Shou 402). Not to be confused with Hung Gar, this is a Northern long fist school that is often synonymous with Shaolin. Its origin is unclear, but some attribute it to Song Taizu, the first Song emperor. Other believe that the word Hong is used because as an analogy to bright of good looking. Because of this ambiguity and the overlap with the popular Southern style Hung Gar, this has been one of the most muddied terms in Kung fu. Hong Quan focuses on absorbing the adversarys energy with a soft outside and a hard inside. Many of its forms are an important part of the Shaolin Temple curriculum. 
These Forms are the following
Xiaohongquan: Small Red Fist
Zhonghongquan: Middle Red Fist
Dahongquan: Big Red Fist
Laohongquan: Old Red Fist
Fenhongquan: Pink Fist
Taizuhongquan: First Emperor Fist
Erluhongquan: Second Red Fist Form
Guangxihongquan: Guangxi Province Red Fist
Changshaohongquan: Long and Short Red Fist
(Burr 34).

Burr, Martha, and Gene Ching, From Shaolin Temple to Bruce Lee. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (January 2001).

1. Chinese Oriole 61 Movements
2. Twenty-Four Shapes 
3. Six-Country Shapes 146 Movements
4. Short Fist 67 Movements
5. String Fist 
6.Form Fist
7. Unknown 88 Movements
(Wing 32).

Wing, Rick L. , Northern Shaolin Style Shaolin Number 5, Martial Skill 
San Francisco: Jing Mo Association, 2005.


----------



## LanJie

HUK FU MOON: BLACK TIGER STYLE. This is a second branch of Black Tiger with a different linage, history and forms. It is a Southern Style of Kung fu. 
The Founder was a Shaolin Monk called Soo Huk Fu (Black Tiger Soo). When he was young he studied many different kung fu styles and fought many challengers. He became a second generation member of the ten tigers of Kwantung. He then founded the Huk Fu Moon-Black Tiger Association in Hong Kong(Carisi 58).
Soo Huk Fu past his Huk Fu Moon to his disciple and Anonymous monk.
This monk past Huk Fu Moon to the Monk Fung Ping-Wai. Fung became the 3rd Huk Fu Moon Grandmaster and left the Shaolin Temple for a secular life (Carisi 58).
The 4th grandmaster of Hok Fu Moon was Wong Cheung. He was Born in Pun Yin county in the Kwangtung Province. At age eight his grandfather started teaching him Hung gar kung fu. At age 10 he learned the Plum Flower Dummy and the nine armed grinder dummy . He spent 4 years with him (Carisi 60).
At age 14 Wong Moved to Canton and learned Dragon Pagua with Sifu Fu (Carisi 60).
He then in 1920 Wong was 19 and worked for the same wealth family grandmaster Fung Ping-Wai worked for. Fung-Ping Wai passed the whole of the Huk Fu Moon system to Wong.
Wong then learned from Wong Fei Hung (Hung Gar Grandmaster), chi kung from Cheung Loy and 18 different weapons from Pun Fei Son.
In 1928 Singung Wong Cheung (the 4th Grandmaster of Huk Fu Moon) opened his 1st school in Hong Kong.
One of Sigung Wongs top disciples was Sifu Federick C.K. Woo. He became the Hu Fu Moon Hong Kong Chairman at age 25 and then at age 26 started teaching in New Yorks Chinatown (Carisi 61).
Huk Fu Moons Forms
Hand Forms
1. Front Dummy
2. Middle Dummy
3. Black Dummy
4. Kum Na Catch and Grab Form
5. Night Tiger-Long Range Form
6. Dan Sao-One Armed Form
7. Five Animal Set
8. 10 Animal Set
9. Monkey Form
10. Dragon Pa Kwa Form
11. Kum Gong, Golden Buddha Form
12. 8 Drunken Immortals Boxing
13. 2 Man Sitting
Weapon Forms
1. 18 Weapons of Shaolin
2. Superman Pole
3. Handcuffs Form
4. Horse Bench
5. Chopsticks and Bowl
6. Fan
7. Cymabls Form
8. Short Sticks Form
Dummy Forms
1. Wooden Dummy-Long Wooden Post
2. Plum Flower Dummy
3. One-Armed Grinder
Special Training
1. Iron Palm Training
2. Dim Mak Striking
3. Spirit Boxing
(Carisi 10-13, 64-65).

Carsi, Wayne.The Black Tiger Clan Huk Fu Moon and Hong Kong
Hong Kong Grandmaster Wong Cheung. Kung Fu, Qigong.
(April 2001): 48-51,102.

Carsi, Wayne.The Black Tiger Style. 
Kung Fu,Qigong.
(August 2001): 10-13,64-65.

Carsi, Wayne.Shaolin Black Tiger Style. 
Inside Kung-Fu.
(July 2003): 58-62, 83.


----------



## LanJie

Lam Family Canton Style Hung Gar Forms
​ 
Empty Hand Forms 
1. Gung Gee Fook Fu : Kuen Taming the Tiger&#24037;&#23383;&#20239;&#34382;&#25331;
2. Fu Hok Seung Ying Kuen : Tiger and Crane&#34382;&#40372;&#38617;&#24418;&#25331;
3. Ng Ying Kuen: 5 Animal Fist &#20116;&#24418;&#25331;
4. Sup Ying Kuen 10 Shape Fist a,k,a. 5 Animals 5 Elements Fist &#21313;&#24418;&#25331; / &#20116;&#24418;&#20116;&#34892;&#25331;
5.Tid Sin Kuen: Iron Wire Set &#37941;&#32218;&#25331;
6.Lau Gar Kuen: Lau Family Fist &#21129;&#23478;&#25331;
7. Chin Cheung : War Palm or Arrow Palm &#31661;&#25484;/&#25136;&#25484;
8. Ban Bo Kuen : Crushing Step &#23849;&#27493;Adopted from Chut Sing Tang Lang Kuen &#19971;&#26143;&#34739;&#34690;
Two Person Hand Forms 2

Gung Gee Doy Da &#24037;&#23383;&#20239;&#34382;&#23565;&#25286;
Fu Hok Seung Ying Doy Da &#34382;&#40372;&#38617;&#24418;&#23565;&#25286;
Staff Gun or Gwan 3
Hang Che Pang "traveller's staff" &#34892;&#32773;&#26834; alias _hau ji gwan Monkey King Staff _&#29492;&#23376;&#26829;
Lau Gar Gwan: Lau Gar Staff &#21129;&#23478;&#26829; alias "single ended staff" (_daan tau gwan_ &#21934;&#38957;&#26829;) 
Yeung ga ng long baatgwa gwan: Yeung family Fifth brother's eight diagrams staff &#26954;&#23478;&#20116;&#37070;&#20843;&#21350;&#26829; alias "single ended staff" (_daan tau gwan_ &#21934;&#38957;&#26829;)
Do : Broadsword 4
lau yip pekgwa daan dou : (Willow Leaf Single 8 Diagram Single Broadsword &#26611;&#33865;&#21128;&#21350;&#21934;&#20992;
Dan Chi Fai Do-Commanders Single Broadsword &#21934;&#25351;&#25582;&#20992;
Seung Long Do: Double Dragon Broadsword &#38617;&#40845;&#20992;
Geichung daai hang yut seung dou _"_Geuichung's big crescent moon double knives" &#36554;&#27798;&#22823;&#34892;&#26376;&#38617;&#20992;
Gim: Double Edge Straight Sword 2
Sung Moon Gim life gatesword &#29983;&#38272;&#21133;
Kuan Lan Gim Kuan Lan mountain sword &#26118;&#20374;&#21133;
Cheong or Spear 1
Si Gar Moi Fa Ying Cheong : Si family plum blossom spear &#21490;&#23478;&#26757;&#33457;&#27387;&#27085;
Flexible Weapons 2
sap ji daan yun bin : cross pattern single chain whip &#21313;&#23383;&#21934;&#36575;&#38829;
mui fa seung yun bin : plum blossom double chain whips &#26757;&#33457;&#38617;&#36575;&#38829;
Heavy Long Weapons 3
Moi fa siu tiu: Plum Flower Long Handled Broadsword &#26757;&#33457;&#25361;
Dai kwan do: Great General Kwans Sword &#38364;&#20992;
Yiu Gar Dai paa: Yiu Family Big Trident &#25622;&#23478;&#22823;&#24052;

_Special Weapons 1
lung tau baan dang : dragon head wooden bench _&#40845;&#38957;&#26495;&#20979;_ Possible part of the system
_ 

Two Person Weapon Sets 6
Seung Tao Kwan Doy Da: 2 Person Double Ended Staff &#38617;&#38957;&#26829;&#23565;&#25286;
Ng Lung Ba Gwa Gwan Doy Da : 2 Person Fifth brother's eight diagrams staff &#20116;&#37070;&#20843;&#21350;&#26829;&#23565;&#25286;
Darn Do Chin Cheong : Single Broadsword vs. Spear &#21934;&#20992;&#23565;&#27085;
Seung Do Chin Cheong : Double Butterfly Knives vs. Spear &#38617;&#20992;&#23565;&#27085;
Kwan Do Doy Cheong : Kwan Do vs. Spear &#38364;&#20992;&#23565;&#27085;
Seung Bei Sau Doy Cheong : Double Daggers &#38617;&#27604;&#25163;&#23565;&#27085;
 
http://www.hungkuen.com/forms.htm


----------



## LanJie

Hay Say Fu Hung Gar
This school is the most consistent with the earliest descriptions of Hung Gar. This school uses the Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma (Withdrawing the Gonads horse Stance). 
The Major Hand Sets of Hay Say Fu Hung Gar are, 
Bao Ying Kuen: Panther
Fu Ying Kuen: Tiger
She Ying Kuen: Snake
Hoc Ying Kuen: Crane
Lung Ying Kuen: Dragon
(Ching 83).
Ching, Gene, Original Hung Gar the Tangled Roots of a Powerful Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (January 1999): 81-85.


----------



## LanJie

Szechuan Hung Gar
This school is most consistent with modern Shaolin Temple Kung Fu. Szechuan Hung Gar seldom sidesteps and attacks along the opponents centerline.
Major Hand Sets of Szechuan Hung Gar are,
Siu Hong Kuen: Small Red Fist
Da Hong Kuen: Big Red Fist
Hong Moon Choy: Red Door Strike
Hong Moon Sao: Red Door Hand
(Ching 83).
Ching, Gene, Original Hung Gar the Tangled Roots of a Powerful Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (January 1999): 81-85.


----------



## LanJie

Wubei Hung Gar
This school was creations is attributed to the first Song Emperor. Wubei Hung Gar focuses on open hand strikes over the closed fist.
Major Hand Sets of Wubei Hung Gar are, 
Jung Sao: Big Combination Hand
Fong Sao: Jamming Hand
Gum Gong Sao: Gold Generals Hand
(Ching 83).
Ching, Gene, Original Hung Gar the Tangled Roots of a Powerful Kung-Fu.
Inside Kung-Fu. (January 1999): 81-85.


----------



## LanJie

HU QUAN: TIGER FIST. This Southern style originated in Yongfu city in the Fujian province during the reign of Qing dynasty Emperor Qianlong. Its founder was named Li Yuan chiu, who studied kungfu as a child, but then imitated tigers to add to his training.
Originally, it had two forms
Muquan: Mother or Primary Fist
ZidiluQuan: Claw First Form
(Burr 52).
Burr, Martha, and Gene Ching, From Shaolin Temple to Bruce Lee. 
Kung Fu Wushu~Qigong. (January 2001).


----------



## LanJie

HUXINGQUAN: TIGER STYLE. This is one of the imitations type Southern Styles. It imitates the tigers characteristics in its movements. It was created by Xhou Zihe of Fujian Province. It focuses on short range applications emphasizing the strength of the fingers or the claws. Some of the known routines:
Sanzhan
Si Men (4 Doors)
Wufei
Bagua (8 Triagrams)
Qixing (Seven Stars)
Xia Shan Hu (The Upper Mountain Tiger)
Yibailinbashi
(Shou 406).
Shou-Yu, Liang, and Wu Wen-Ching Kung Fu Elements Wushu Training
and Martial Arts Application Manual.
Rhode Island: The Way of the Dragon Publishing, 2001.


----------



## LanJie

JOW GAR KUEN
Jow Gar is defined by its powerful hands and speed of technique combined with kicking and fast footwork.
It was founded by Jow Ling (1890-1919), who combined the fighting styles and techniques of Hung Gar, Choy Gar and Northern Shaolin. Jow and his four brothers learned Hung gar from an uncle named Jow Hung, and Choy Gar from choy Kau of Siu Hing county.
The following was the first set of form for ranking in the system of Dean Chin. 
* 
* 

*RANKING REQUIREMENTS​*LEVEL 1:​YELLOW SASH: 
BASICS
ORANGE SASH: 
GEI BON KUEN (PRIMARY BASIC FIST SET)
GREEN SASH: 
SEI PING KUEN (4 LEVEL FIST SET)
LEVEL 2:​BLUE SASH: 
SIU FOOK FU KUEN (SMALL SUBDUING TIGER FIST SET)
PURPLE SASH 
SEUNG TAO GWAN (DOUBLE HEADED STAFF)
LEVEL 3:​BROWN SASH: 
SIU MUI FA KUEN (SMALL PLUM FLOWER FIST SET)
*BLACK SASH*: 
DAI MUI FA KUEN (BIG PLUM FLOWER FIST SET)
FU MEI DARN DAO (TIGER TAIL SINGLE SABER)
(Upon completion of above ranks you may submit your application for discipleship)​ADVANCED FORMS:
DAI FOOK FU KUEN (BIG SUBDUING TIGER FIST)
SIU HUNG KUEN (SMALL RED FIST)
TIT JIN KUEN (IRON ARROW FIST)
FU HOK KUEN (TIGER CRANE FIST)
MAN JI KUEN (10,000 CHARACTER FIST)
FU POW KUEN (TIGER LEOPARD FIST)
CHAI JONG KUEN (BREAKING POLE FIST)
GOK JI KUEN (SQUARE PATTERN FIST/CORNER INTERCEPTING FIST)
LOHAN KUEN (ARHAT PRIEST FIST)
NG FU KUEN (5 TIGER FIST)
SIU FOOK FU KUEN DOI CHAK (SMALL SUBDUING TIGER COMBAT SET)
MAN JI KUEN DOI CHAK (10,000 CHARACTER FIST COMBAT SET)
MUI FA YING CHEUNG (PLUM FLOWER TASSLE SPEAR)
SUP JI MOI FA SEUNG DAO (CROSS PATTERN PLUM FLOWER DOUBLE SABERS)
WU DIP SEUNG DO (BUTTERFLY DOUBLE KNIFE)
JEUK MEI DARN GIM (SPARROW TAIL SINGLE SWORD)
KWAN YU DAI DAO (GENERAL KWANS BIG KNIFE)
MOI FA SAM JIT SEUNG BIN (PLUM FLOWER 3 SECTION DOUBLE WHIP CHAINS)
BAT GWA GWAN (8 TRIGRAM POLE)
SAM JIT GWAN (3 SECTION STAFF)
FU CHA DAI PA (TIGER FORK BIG LANCE)
SEUNG TAO GWAN DOI CHAK (DOUBLE HEADED STAFF COMBAT SET)
DARN DAO YING CHEUNG DOI CHAK (SINGLE SABER & TASSLE SPEAR COMBAT SET)
DAI DOA YING CHEUNG DOI CHAK (BIG KNIFE & TASSLE SPEAR COMBAT SET)
SAM JIT GWAN YING CHEUNG DOI CHAK (3 SECTIONAL STAFF & TASSLE SPEAR COMBAT SET)
SEUNG DOA YING CHEUNG DOI CHAK (DOUBLE SABER & TASSLE SPEAR COMBAT SET)
WU DIP DOA YING CHEUNG DOI CHAK (BUTTERFLY KNIVES & TASSLE SPEAR COMBAT SET)
http://www.freewebs.com/jowga/rankingrequirements.htm


----------



## LanJie

KIN MON KUEN: STURDY CITIZEN FIST 
This system can be traced back to the Northern Honan Shaolin Temple. Around the turn of the Twentieth century a Shaolin Monk Leong Sil Jong. The Monk had studied at Shaolin for over 50 years and studied the Choy family system. He then left the temple and moved to Woung-Nam province. There he met a nobleman who asked to train his frail son, Hue Lung Gong in exchange for building him a school, Leong agreed. 
Hue studied with his master for ten years until he died. When Leong died Hue took over the school. Leong had a newphew , Leong Tin Chee. Tin Chee had been studying Hung gar and when he heard that his uncle had left the Shaolin temple to teach on his own he sought him out.
Hue then taught Leong Tin Chee the Choy Gar system. Leong Tin Chee combined Choy Gar and Hung Gar. In 1928 when China established the National Central Kuo-Shu Tournament and Examination to find the best masters for instructors for the Chinese military Leong Tin Chee won the sparring competition and placed third overall. He was 52 years old at the time. Leong died at the age of 95.
One of Leongs students Wong Tim Yuen studied with his master for ten years and then took the art to America.
Wong established the Sturdy Citizen Club or Kin Mon in the 1970s in San Francisco and he died in 2002.
Forms of the Kin Mon Kuen System
*Six hand sets* 
1. _Lin Wand Keung_ 
Continuous Returning Fist 
2. _Mang Fur Har Shan_ 
Tiger Descending the Mountain 
3. _Gul Lung Ju Hoy_ 
Nine Dragons at Sea 
4. _Die Lin Wand_ 
Big Returning Fist 
5. _Lung Fu Sheong Wuie_ 
Dragon and Tiger In Conference 
6. _Chinese name unknown at this time_ 
The Golden Lock 
*Weapons sets* 
_Three staff:_ 2 single-ended, 1 double-ended 
_One broadsword_ 
_Two eagles beak (aka butterfly knives or swords)_ 
_Two double dagger_ 
There are other, more advanced hand sets in the system, including: 
7. Eight Immortals Crossing the River 
8. Eight Immortals In Conference 
9. Hand of the Prince _(taught to the Prince of China)_ 
and other weapons forms, including straight sword, double broadswords, spear, and white dragon knife (kwand do), culminating in the trident. 
http://www.kinmon.org/history/index.html


----------



## LanJie

LAMAPAI. This is a style developed by the Xizang (Tibet) Mizong Lama. Legend has it, that this style was developed in the 14th century by a Lama who witnessed a fight between a white crane and an ape. The Lama mimicked the movements of the white crane and the ape, and developed this style(Shou 413).
Ng Lampai Kyuhn Jung or Jing Jong: The Five Fundamental Forms of Lama Style
1. Siu Lo Han Kyuhn: The Small Buddhist Saint. This form teaches all the techniques of the first level of The Lama Style of Kung fu. 
The Small Buddhist Saint Fist set teaches fist, elbow, kicking, palm, and throwing techniques. 
Siu Lo Han Kyuhn also teaches the following basic principles, Chyuhn, to pierce;
Bin, to whip; Paau to sling; and Kahp, to stamp.
This form teaches the following fighting concepts; Chan, disabling blocks with immediate counter attacks; Fan, to reverse an attack in a manner that leaves the attacker vulnerable; Sim, evasive footwork that also forces the attacker to expose themselves; and Jit, and intercepting block that also functions as a strike.
2. Yee Lo Lau Sing Kyuhn: Lama Style Second Road 
3. Fei Hok Sau: Flying Crane Hands
4. Neih Lahk Sau: Maitreya Buddha Hands
5. Dou Lo Sau: Advanced Internal Training
(Ross, (May 1996): 77-83.(November 1995): 56-59)

Ross, David,  Lama Kung-Fus Siu Lo Han Form.
Inside Kung Fu,.(May 1996): 77-83.

Ross, David,  Lama Kung-Fu Trapping Techniques.
Inside Kung Fu,.(November 1995): 56-59


----------



## LanJie

LOK ZHAO KUEN: SIX ELBOWS SYSTEM: This is a very rare southern style of kung fu with three schools and about 300 students. Two of these schools are in Asia one in Guangzhou, China and one in Hong Kong. The third school is in the United States in Kansas City.
This style origin is unclear it was kept within the Ng family until 1940 and it can be traced back to the 1850s.
The first sifu of this style was Ng Wing-cho. Wing-cho was a merchant that sold drugs and medicinal herbs in Canton. In the 1850s he healed a man who had a bad cough. The man was the uncle of the Qing emperor and was a master of Mee Chuan or Secret Fist style. The uncle of the emperor taught Wing-cho when he told him that he wanted to learn martial arts.
Wing-cho taught the art to his family but was unable to reveal anything about the arts history because his master did not teach anything about Mee Chuan history.
Grandmaster Ng Shui-bor was the first sifu to teach the style outside of the Ng family.
This style stresses a balance between internal and external training.
Lok Zhao Kuen Hand Forms
First From
Two Person Form (Application form of First Form)
The Coiling Dragon
The Bik Da
Tai Hui: The Internal Form
Lok Zhao Kuen Weapon Forms
Chuen You Quan: The Fishing Pole
Pei Fung Fin: The Chopping Wind Straight Sword
Sien: The Golden Phoenix Fan
The first through third forms concentrate on basic kung fu skills. They concentrate on perfecting stances, kicks, hand strikes, and blocks. The fourth and fifth forms concentrate on practical in close street defense. The internal form is the advanced training in the Lok Zhao Kuen system. It teaches the highest level fighting techniques such as sticky hands, take downs and foot trapping
Chun, (44-47) .

Chun, Man Sit.  The Six Elbows of Kung Fu.
Kung Fu Tai Chi. (Febuary 2004): 44-47.


----------



## LanJie

Mok Gar


Mok Gar Hand Forms
Yeu Goon Lin Za: The First Hand Form concentrates on teaching the student proper stance work and increasing leg strength. The student is also introduced to Mok Gar techniques on developing whipping power and spirals
The Second Hand Form: This form concentrates on teaching the first kicking techniques. It connects hand and kicking coordination, one leg rooting and the seven kicking surfaces of the foot.
The Third and Fourth Hand Form: These form specialize in the coordination of hand and kicking techniques
Intermediate Hand Form Training: The Intermediate Hand Forms concentrate on developing hand work that is close the body while combining that with flexible stepping.
The 108 Kick Set: This is the advanced form of the Mok Gar system. It is the comprehensive guide of Mok Gar kicking techniques. It details the following techniques combinations of kicks using foot, lower leg, knee, upper leg along with jumps, locks and sweeps

Wooden Dummies
Mok Gar uses two types of Wooden dummies sets, Mook Yan Jong: used for blocking and counter moves and Darn Gee used to develop and perfect kicking techniques.

Weapons
Weapon training begins at the intermediately level with the staff and broadsword.
The Mok Gar system uses a number of rare kung fu weapons seen in the west such as 
Tee Chec: The Chinese Sai
Pegs: This simple weapon is a set small simple wooden dowels.
Siu So Gee: The Little Sweeper. This weapon is very similar to the Japanese Nunchuku. The Chinese verision however has a longer end and a shorter end. The Chinese also regularly use a staff sized version of this weapon called a Dai So Gee: The Large Sweeper.
Other Weapons taught at the intermediate level
Spear
Double Swords
Mother and Son Knives (Butterfly Swords)
Three-sectional Stick
Bench
Twin rods
Tiger Fork: This is an advanced form and one of the specialties of the Mok Gar system.
(Martin 62-65) .

Martin, Steve. Mo Gar - 300 Years of Martial Tradition.
Inside Kung-Fu. (March 1999): 62-65.


----------



## LanJie

NAN TONG LONG KUEN: JOOK LUM GEE: SOUTHERN PRAYING MANTIS KUNG FU, BAMBOO FOREST STYLE
Grandmaster Henry Poo Yee's 2005 CKFA curriculum comprises the following: 

Hand Forms 
1. Som Bo Fun Non Choi: This is the first hand form and it is the middle section of Nung Chi Kung training 
2. Som Bo Gin: This is the second form and teaches condition and mobility for infighting and the proper use of footwork and stances.
3. Ng Dim Sop But Bin: The third form in the system teaches Jook Lum Gees point hitting method
4. Shiem Kuen Tuo Lo: The fourth form completes the vital points striking training
5. Som Gaing Jeet Kui 
6. Shiem Kuen Sop But Dim: Eighteen-Point Striking System 
7. Say Moon Lok Hop Sao: Four Direction Six Harmony Hand?. This form along with Ting Sing Kung leads the most advanced students to learn the Shiem Kuen 108 Form.
8. Ting Sing Kung: This form along with Say Moon Lok Hop Sao leads the most advanced students to learn the Shiem kuen 108 Form 

9. Shiem Kuen 108: The advanced long hand form of the system 

Advanced two man infighting concepts 
Ship Mor (Mui San) 
Sop But Bin Mor Kiu 
Kuen Lo Dui Jong 
Shiem Kuen Dui Jung 

Traditional Weapons
Dan Do: Single Broadsword 
Gwan: Staff 
Dai Pa: Tiger Fork 
Gwan Dui Gwan; Staff vs. Staff 
Gwan Dui Dang Staff vs. Wooden Bench 
http://www.kung-fu.co.il/english/jooklum


----------



## LanJie

NG GA KUEN: FIVE FAMILY SYSTEM. This kung fu system is a southern style that combines many of the elements of Hung Gar, Choy Gar, Lee Gar, Lau Gar and, Mok Gar.
The late grandmaster of this system was Sifu Ark Yuey Wong. The current grandmaster is Seming Ma. The style in Mexico is under the leadership of Sifu Ralph Shun he is Sifu Mas Si hing.
Sifu Shun studied Hung fut with Lum Dai Yung in Hawaii before studying Ng Gar. Ng Gar is a southern style but the version in Mexico has many features commonly found in most northern kung fu systems such as very wide stances, low stretching, high kicks, splits and jumping and flying techniques.

Hand Forms 
Small Cross 
Butterfly 
Combination
Black Bird 
Palm 
Ten Animal Forms 
Snake 
Tiger 
Dragon 
Leopard 
Crane 
Panther
Lion
Elephant 
Horse 
Monkey 
Combination Animal Forms 
Dragon and Tiger 
Crane and Snake and Dragon 
Tiger and Leopard 
Two - Men Forms 
Fighting Form One 
Fighting Form Two 
Supplementary Hand Forms 
Exercise Form One 
Exercise Form Two
Exercise Form Three 
Eagle 
Golden Dragon 
Gliding Crane 
Side Tiger
Bull 
Weapon Forms 
Butterfly Knife - Double Head Stick - Short Stick - Long Pole one - Long Pole Two - Single Saber - Double Saber - Single Sword - Double Sword - Green Dragon Sword - Spear - Nine Ring Big Broadsword - 3 Sectional Staff One - 3 Sectional Staff Two - Quon Do One - Quon Do Two - Single Dagger - Double Dagger - Tiger Hook Sword - Tiger Fork - Single Crescent Spear - Steel Whip Chin - Double Monk's Cymbal - Monk's Spade 
Two - Men Forms 
Butterfly Knife vs Empty Hand - Short Stick vs Same - Double Head Stick vs Same - Spear vs Sable - 3 Sectional Staff vs Spear - Single Butterfly knife with Shield vs Spear 
http://www.kungfu5family.com/ng_ga_kuen_syllabus.htm


----------



## LanJie

PAO CHUAN: CANNON FIST STYLE
Pao Style: One of the five mother styles of northern kung fu.
Pao Style Hand Forms
Pao #1 36 Movements
Pao #2 22 Movements
Pao #3 65 Movements
Pao #6 101 Movements
Pao #9 66 Movements
Wing, Rick L. , Northern Shaolin Style Shaolin Number 5, Martial Skill 
San Francisco: Jing Mo Association, 2005.
(Wing 31).


----------



## LanJie

SAI CHONG BAAHK HOK KYUHN: TIBETAN WHITE CRANE: 
Sai Chong Baahk Hok Kyuhn Forms &#30333;&#40548;&#27966;&#22871;&#36335;
Hand Forms &#31354;&#25163; 
Liu Li Quan: Six Strengthening Fist &#20845;&#21147;&#25331; 
Jian Quan: Arrow Fist &#31661;&#25331; 
Pao Quan: Fling Fist &#25243;&#25331; 
Ji Quan: Reach Fist &#21450;&#25331; 
Ding Quan: Spike Fist &#38025;&#25331; 
Chou Quan: Draw Fist &#25277;&#25331; 
Dan Hu Zhao: Single Tiger Claw &#21333;&#34382;&#29226; 
Liu Lu Zong Quan: Six Route Sect Form &#20845;&#36335;&#23447;&#25331;
Chu Ru Bu: Forward and Withdrawing Step &#20986;&#20837;&#27493; 
Liu Xing Quan: Comet Fist &#27969;&#26143;&#25331; 
Fei He Quan: Flying Crane Fist &#39134;&#40548;&#25331; 
Tie Lian Quan: Steel Forging Fist &#38081;&#32451;&#25331; 
Xiao Wu Xing Quan: Lesser Five Form Fist &#23567;&#20116;&#24418;&#25331; 
Tian Gang Quan: Heavenly Dipper Fist &#22825;&#32609;&#22280; 
Jin Gang Quan: Indra Fist &#37329;&#21018;&#25331; 
Xiao Jin Gang Quan: Lesser Indra Fist &#23567;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331; 
Si Da Jin Gang Quan: Four Greater Indra Fist &#22235;&#22823;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331; 
Luo Han Quan: Arhat Fist &#32599;&#27721;&#25331; 
Luo Han Chu Dong: Arhat Emerges from the Cave Form &#32599;&#27721;&#20986;&#27934; 
Di Sha Quan: Earth Destructive Fist &#22320;&#29022;&#25331; 
Zui Jin Gang Quan: Drunken Indra Fist &#37257;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331; 
Da Jin Gang Quan: Greater Indra Fist &#22823;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331; 
Xiao Qin Na: Lesser Grabbing Form &#23567;&#25810;&#25343; 
Ba Xian Quan: Eight Immortals Fist &#20843;&#20185;&#25331; 
Liu He Quan: Six Crane Fist &#20845;&#40548;&#25331; 
Shi Zi Kou Quan: Lion Strike Fist &#29422;&#23376;&#25187;&#25331; 
Bai He Lian Huan Quan: White Crane Chain of Rings Fist &#30333;&#40548;&#36830;&#29615;&#25331; 
Yuan He Shuang Dou Quan: Ape Crane Double Combat Fist &#29503;&#40548;&#21452;&#26007;&#25331; 
Xiao Luo Han Quan: Lesser Arhat Form &#23567;&#32599;&#27721; 
Luo Han Er Shi Si Jie: Arhat Twenty Four Releases &#32599;&#27721;&#20108;&#22235;&#35299; 
Da Xing Quan: Greater Five Form Fist &#22823;&#20116;&#24418;&#25331; 
Mian Li Zhen: Cotton Needle Form &#26825;&#37324;&#38024; 
Long Quan: Dragon Fist &#40857;&#25331; 
Zui Ba Xian Quan: Drunken Eight Immortal Fist &#37257;&#20843;&#20185;&#25331; 
Qin Na Shou Quan: Grabbing Hands Fist &#25810;&#25343;&#25163;&#25331; 
Bai He Gong: White Crane Skills &#30333;&#40548;&#21151; 
Si Xiang Gong: Four Image Skills &#22235;&#35937;&#21151; 

Advanced Hand Forms

Shooting Star hand 
Flying Crane hand, Iron Chain hand
Five Animals hand 
Heaven hand
Buddha Guardian hand
Diamond hand
Eight Drunken Immortals hand
 

&#27494;&#22120; Weapon Forms 
Staff Forms
Wu Lang Gun: Fifth Son Cudgel &#20116;&#37070;&#26829; 
Xing Zhe Bang: Traveler's Staff &#34892;&#32773;&#26834; 
San Shi Liu Gun: Thirty Six Cudgel &#19977;&#20845;&#26829; 
Pan Long Gun: Twisting Dragon Cudgel &#30424;&#40857;&#26829; 
Ba Gua Gun: Eight Triagram Staff &#20843;&#21350;&#26829; 
Da Xiang Gun: Big Elephant Cudgel &#22823;&#35937;&#26829; 
Jin Gang Bang: Indra Staff &#37329;&#21018;&#26834; 
Bai He Gun: White Crane Cudgel &#30333;&#40548;&#26829; 
Spear Forms
Ying Qiang: Cherry Spear &#27185;&#26538; 


Broadsword Forms
Bai Zhan Dao: White Lashing Broadsword &#30333;&#26025;&#20992;
Bai Hu Dao: White Tiger Broadsword &#30333;&#34382;&#20992; 
Shuang Yao Dao: Double Waist Broadsword &#21452;&#33136;&#20992; 

Long-Handled Broadsword Forms
Da Guan Dao: Big Guan Long Handled Broadsword &#22823;&#20851;&#20992; 
Pan Ma Jian: Rotating Horse Sword &#30424;&#39532;&#21073; 
Straight Sword Forms
Pan Long Jian: Twisting Dragon Sword &#30424;&#40857;&#21073; 
Fei He Jian: Flying Crane Sword &#39134;&#40548;&#21073; 
Flexible Weapons
San Jie Gun: Tri-sectional Staff &#19977;&#33410;&#26829; 
Qi Jie Dan Pian: Seven Section Single Whip &#19971;&#33410;&#21333;&#38829; 
San Jie Shuang Bian: Tri-sectional Double Whip &#19977;&#33410;&#21452;&#38829; 
Shen Bian Jue Ji: Super Natural Whip &#31070;&#38829;&#32477;&#25216; 
Long Heavy Weapons
Chu Tou: Hoe&#38148;&#22836; 
Da Ba: Trident&#22823;&#25170; 
Chang Deng: Long Bench &#38271;&#20979; 

Double Weapons
Hu Tou Shuang Gou: Tiger Head Double Hook &#34382;&#22836;&#21452;&#38057; 

Hu Die Shuang Dao: Butterfly Double Knives &#34676;&#34678;&#21452;&#20992; 
* 

Two Person Weapon Sets
*Da Dao Dui Qiang: Big Broadsword Against Spear &#22823;&#20992;&#23545;&#26538; 
Shuang Dao Dui Qiang: Double Broadsword Against Spear &#21452;&#20992;&#23545;&#26538; 
Bai Shou Dui Shuang Dao: Open Hand Against Double Broadswords
http://www.geocities.com/whitecranefist/pakhokform.htm


----------



## LanJie

Tien Shan Pai Kung Fu

1st Degree Black Sash 
White Sash - Grade 6 
&#21021;&#32026;&#25331; Chu Ji Quan (Primary Fist) 
&#23567;&#27494;&#33457; Xiao Wu Hua (Little Martial Flower) 
&#25955;&#25171; San-Da 1, 2, 2A 
Orange Sash - Grade 5 
&#21021;&#32026;&#25331;&#23565;&#32244; Chu Ji Quan Dui Lian (Primary Fist Two Man Set) 
&#40845;&#25331; Long Quan (Dragon Fist) 
&#25955;&#25171; San-Da 3, 3A, 4 
Green Sash - Grade 4 
&#26757;&#33457;&#25331; Mei Hua Quan (Plum Flower Fist) 
&#30436;&#40845;&#38829;&#26751; Pan Long Bian Gan (Coiling Dragon Whip) 
&#25955;&#25171; San-Da 5, 6 
Blue Sash - Grade 3 
&#20013;&#32026;&#25331; Zhong Ji Quan (Intermediate Fist) 
&#26757;&#33457;&#21934;&#20992; Mei Hua Dan Dao (Plum Flower Broadsword) 
&#25955;&#25171; San-Da 2B, 7 
Purple Sash - Grade 2 
&#32645;&#28450;&#25331; Luo Han Quan (Lo Han Boxing) 
&#30333;&#30473;&#26829; Bai Mei Gun (White Eyebrow Long Staff) 
&#25955;&#25171; San-Da 3B, 8 
Brown Sash - Grade 1 
&#26757;&#33457;&#36899;&#29872;&#33151; Mei Hua Lian Huan Tui (Plum Flower Kick Combination) 
&#20843;&#32026;&#25331; Ba Ji Quan (Eight Ultimate Boxing) 
&#29141;&#24418;&#21133; Yan Xing Jian (Swallowtail Straightsword) 
&#20013;&#32026;&#25331;&#23565;&#32244; Zhong Ji Quan Dui Lian (Intermediate Fist Two Man Set) 
&#40219;&#40230;&#35676; Yuan Yang Pu (Mandarin Duck) 
&#25955;&#25171; San-Da 9, 10 
2nd Degree Black Sash 
&#22825;&#23665;&#27085;&#27861; Tian Shan Qiang Fa (Tien Shan Spear) 
&#23567;&#34382;&#29141; Xiao Hu Yan (Little Tiger Swallow) 
&#31361;&#25802; Tu Ji (Sudden Attack) 
&#30701;&#26834;&#23565;&#21128; Duan Bang Dui Pi (Short Staff Two Man Set) 
&#21934;&#20992;&#23565;&#27085; Dan Dao Dui Qiang (Broadsword vs. Spear) 
&#26757;&#33457;&#38617;&#21133; Mei Hua Shuang Jian (Plum Flower Double Straightsword) 
3rd Degree Black Sash 
&#20061;&#31680;&#38829; Jiu Jie Bian (Nine Section Whip) 
&#25810;&#25343;&#23565;&#32244; Qin Na Dui Lian (Chin Na Two Man Set) 
&#21934;&#20992;&#23565;&#21128; Dan Dao Dui Pi (Broadsword vs. Broadsword) 
&#21449;&#33151; Cha Tui (Crossing Leg) 
&#30333;&#39340;&#19979;&#23665; Bai Ma Xia Shan (White Horse Descends Mountain) 
4th Degree Black Sash 
&#23567;&#32005;&#25331; Xiao Hong Quan (Little Red Boxing) 
&#29492;&#25331; Hou Quan (Monkey Boxing) 
&#22823;&#20992;&#23565;&#21934;&#20992; Da Dao Dui Dan Dao (Big Knife vs. Broadsword) 
&#19977;&#31680;&#26829; San Jie Gun (Tri-Sectional Staff) 
&#26757;&#33457;&#38617;&#20992; Mei Hua Shuang Dao (Plum Flower Double Broadsword) 
&#30436;&#40845;&#26829;&#34892;&#27085; Pan Long Gun Xing Qiang (Coiling Dragon Long Staff vs. Spear) 
5th Degree Black Sash 
&#31142;&#27493;&#36899;&#29872;&#40219;&#40230;&#33139; Yu Bu Lian Huan Yuan Yang Jiao (Mandarin Kick Combination) 
&#37257;&#25331; Zui Quan (Drunken Fist) 
&#34382;&#38957;&#38617;&#37476; Hu Tou Shuang Guo (Tiger Head Double Hook) 
&#38617;&#20992;&#30772;&#33457;&#27085; Shuang Dao Po Hua Qiang (Double Broadsword vs. Flower Spear) 
&#26028;&#39340;&#20992;&#23565;&#27085; Zhan Ma Dao Dui Qiang (Horse Knife vs. Spear) 
Additional Curriculum Elements: 
Empty Hand Forms 
&#23403;&#33231;&#25331; Sun Bin Quan (Sun Ping Boxing) 
&#22320;&#20844;&#25331; Di Gong Quan (Ground Style) 
&#34739;&#34690;&#25331; Tang Lang Quan (Praying Mantis) 
&#26597;&#25331; Cha Chuan 
Weapons Forms 
&#26149;&#31179;&#22823;&#20992; Chun Qiu Da Dao (Spring Autumn Big Knife) 
&#19977;&#25165;&#21133; San Cai Jian (Three Power Straightsword) 
&#22855;&#38272;&#21133; Chi Men Jian 
&#31359;&#24515;&#21133; Chuan Xin Jian 
&#22825;&#32609;&#23542;&#25159; Tian Gang Bao Shan (Fan) 
&#36208;&#32218;&#39131;&#37656; Zou Xian Fei Chui (Flying Steel Ball) 
&#38617;&#38957;&#27085; Shuang Tou Qiang (Double Head Spear) 
&#26792;&#33457;&#38617;&#21133; Li Hua Shuang Jian (Pear Flower Twin Straightsword) 
&#38617;&#29872; Shuang Huan (Double Ring) 
&#37610;&#22320;&#37670;&#28414;&#34739;&#38617;&#20992; Pu Di Jin Gun Tang Shuang Dao (Ground Brocade Double Broadsword) 
&#38617;&#21269;&#39318; Shuang Bi Shou (Double Dagger) 
http://www.tienshanpai.org/tienshanpai/curriculum/index.htm


----------



## LanJie

WUZUQUAN, NGO CHO KUN, NGOR CHOR: . It is a southern style that is popular in southern China, Malaysia, Singapore, and the Philippines, Wuzuquan was developed by Li Chun-Jen during the reign of the Qing Emperor, yongzhen between 1723 and 1735.

The Hand Forms of Wuzuquan (Ngo Cho Kun/ Ngor Chor)
There are 44 Hand Forms in the system
Sam Chien (Three Wars Tension)
Tain Te Lin Chian (Heaven, Earth, and Man Tension)
Pieng Ma Chien (Even Stance Tension)
Ho Chine Wat (Cranes Tension)
Tit Keing chien (Straight Bow Tension)
Lieng Tao Chien (Dragons Head Tension)
Hong Be Chien (Phoenix Tail Tension)
Ngo Ho Chien (Five Tiger Tension)
Su Hua Chien (Elegant Tension)
Li Sip Kun (Twenty Punches)
Sang Sou Kun (Double Roundhouse Punch)
Se Mun Pa Kah (Hitting the Four Corners)
Song Sui Kung (Double Banner Fist)
Sam Chien Sip Li (Three Wars Cross Pattern)
Se Mun Kwa (Four Direction Sweep)
Chian Li Ta (Chopping Attack)
Tui Chong (Pursuing Fist)
Se Mun Cho Tue (Attacking the Lower Four)
Se Mun Tao Cha (Deflecting/Intercepting the Four Directions)
Cho Be Se Mun Kun (Walking the Four Direction Fist)
Sip Li Kun (Cross Punch)
Lak Hap Kun (Six Harmonious Fists)
In Tin Tat (Entwining Kick)
Liong Gi (Two Segments)
Sam Chay (Three Segments)
Se Hong (Fourth Segments)
Sa Kak Yiao (Three Corners Rocking Punch)
Sam To Tin To (Three Times Hitting the Head)
Ngo to Tim Tao (Five Times Hitting the Head)
Tong Kwan Wat (Controlling the Center Method)
Sang Plan Wat (Double Whip Strike)
Wey Ma Yiao (Turning Stance Rocking Punch)
Lian Kwan Pakua (Linking the Eight Triagrams)
Sang Lieng Po In (Double Dragon Fist)
Sai Tze Wan Sin (Lion Body Turning Fist)
Hi Li Po (Child-Holding-the Tablet-Fist)
Hui Ho Sang Liao (Claws of the Flying Crane)
Ko Twi Pi (Drummerss Flog)
Pe Guan Chu Tong (White Ape Exits from the Cave)
Cheing Hong Wat (Cool Breeze Method)
Sachap Lak Tian Kong Wat (36 Steps of the Monkey)
Chi Chap Lit Tijie Swat Wat (72 Steps Comet Fist0
Lien Shia Wat (The Way of Lien Shia)
(Co 145).
Ng Go Cho Kuen, Ngh Jou Kyuhn Weapon Forms
Fu Meih Saam Jit Gwan: Tiger Tail Three Sectional Staff
Ng Go Cho Kuen, Ngh Jou Kyuhn Chiang (Spear Forms)
Gam Fa Cheung: Golden Blossom Spear

Co. Alexander L. Five Ancestor Fist Kung-Fu.
Rutland: Charles E. Tuttle Publishing, 1997.


----------



## LanJie

YAU KUNG MOON: THE SECRET FLEXIBLE POWER STYLE. 
This system was founded at the Shaolin Temple 1400 years ago, (618-907 A.D) The founder was a monk named Ding Yang. Ding was a humble man and did not name the system, the system was kept secret at the Shaolin Temple and was passed on only to one person per generation.
When the Temple was burned the monk Doe Sung passed the style on.
The first person to give the style a name was monk Teat Yun, he was also the first person to teach the style to the first lay person or non monk, Ha Han Hong.
The modern version of the style also incorporates forms from Bak Mei: White Eyebrow and Lung Ying Pai: Dragon Style. The Style has 13 hand forms and 28 weapon forms.
The style has a unique fighting stance and position a horse stance that resembles a side stance and the arms are poised at the chest and the groin with the back arched and shoulders are forward.
(Burr 11).
Forms of YAU KUNG MOON
Tung Jee Kuen (Straight through fist) - this form teaches you to get into punching range. Contains some basic stancework (moving) & 1st level punching training. 
Sup Jee Kuen (Cross fist) - teaches you to stay in punching range, assists in short power development. This is different to other styles versions of sup jee.
Ying Ching Kuen - contains a lot of dynamic tension, muscle building, external ging & rib training. This is a cleansing form (health), hard chi kung.
Sek Sze Kuen (Rock lion form) - teaches short power, this is also known as Dai Sup Jee Kuen. Click on the the name on the top right of this page to see a short section of this form.
Sum Mun Baqua (Three door, eight directional fist) - teaches you stomping ging, attacking from the 3 doors, lots of finger strikes. Lots of bridging & charging techniques.
Look Hup Kuen (Six co-ordinate fist) - 3 internal & 3 external co-ordinates. Has a variety of moves from the other forms, but has different angulations.
Day Sut Kuen (Ground killing fist) - this is for grappling & take-downs. Some unusual kicking techniques.
Say Mun Baqua Kuen (Four door, eight directional fist) - Second longest form of YKM. Trains the chi & attacks the 4 doors. Unusual kicking techniques & seizing skills.

Sum Mun Kuen (Three door fist) - attacks the 3 doors, has lots of charging & retreating techniques & follow-up skills, includes jumping kicks.
Ly Jik Bo Kuen (Slide straight step punch) - linear but has advanced level training. This must be learnt before any of the high level forms, it is the foundation form of the system.
Ying Jow Lin Kuil (Eagle claw continuous bridge) - seizing & bridging skills. Covers a lot of ground with advanced footwork.
Ng Ying Kuen (Five animal fist) - Uses the principles of the five animals (tiger, leopard, dragon, snake & crane). 
Gau Bo Toi (Nine step push) - one of the original Bak Mei forms. Develops Fau Chum Tung Tou.
Sup Batt Mor Kuil (Eighteen devils bridge) - trains bridging skills. Develops Yau Kung (soft power). Another original Bak Mei form.
Mung Fu Chut Lum (Fierce tiger exits the forest) - highest external level of the system. Uses quick evasive moves & stances. Trains wrist power (ging).
http://www.yaukungmun.com.au/External%20Hand%20Forms.htm
Two man forms are trained to develop timing, distance, sensitivity and reflexes. These are not intended to be a substitute for free sparring, but they do give you a basic understanding of fighting.
Empty Hand Forms​​Day Sut Thuy Chard (ground killing two man form) 

Lin Kuil Thuy Chard (continuous bridging two man form) 
Empty Hand vs Weapon Forms​​Bak Chow Thuy Bai (double daggers versus empty hand)
Weapon Forms​Sheung Dao Thuy Cheong (double broad sword versus spear) 

Dai Dao Thuy Cheong (kwan do versus spear) 

Dai Jun Guan Thuy Chard (staff versus staff)

Dai Dao Thuy Dung (kwan do versus wooden stool)

Sheung Fu Thuy Sheung Tao Cheong (double axes versus double ended spear)

Sum Chi Guan Thuy Guan (three section staff versus staff)
Double daggers versus double daggers
http://www.yaukungmun.com.au/Two%20Man%20Forms.htm
Yau Kung Mun has many weapon forms. Although there is little need today to know how to use a kwan do for example, we still teach all of the traditional uses for the weapons. Weapon forms primarily develop body strengths. Different parts of the body are trained by different weapons, for example; the kwan do (being a long heavy weapon) develops upper body strength, and trains firmness in stancework. The gim (straight sword) increases strength in the wrists and helps to build smooth flowing movements.
All students begin their weapons training by learning the 1st staff form. This weapon trains correct grip and begins to develop the upper body, while giving the student a foundation for other long weapons. Sifu Garry Hearfield will choose the next weapon that the student works with, based on body shape and abilities. For example, the steel whip might be recommended to a faster, more flexible student, while the double axes would be chosen for a more muscular student. All students are given the opportunity to learn every weapon eventually, but there is no set order.
_Click on the clip name on the right to watch a short video of a selection of our weapon forms.
_Weapon Forms of Yau Kung Mun Include:​​Luk Hup Guan (six co-ordinate staff) 

Dai Jun Guan / Sup Jee Guan (second staff form)

Ng Ma Gwa Choy Guan (five horses return to the stable staff form) 

Dai Kwan Do (General Kwans Long Handled Sword) 

Gau Wun Dai Dao (nine ring lance)

Dun Yiu Dao (single broad sword) 

Sheung Yiu Dao (double broad sword) 

Sheung Fu Tao (double axes) 

Mui Fa Jaw Cheong (plum flower left handed spear) 

Shin Fa Bo Dung (wooden stool) 

Fore Day Chin Chi Pa (tiger fork) 

Gau Chi Lin Wun Bin (nine section steel whip) 

Bak Sin Gim (straight sword) 

Sum Chi Guan (three section staff) 

Mui Fa Wu Chow Out (double hook swords) 

Wu Dip Dao (double butterfly knives)

Sheung Chut (double daggers)

Char Tou (hoe)

Forng Din Charn (monk spade)
http://www.yaukungmun.com.au/Weapon%20Forms.htm
The first internal form of Yau Kung Mun is called Yau Kung Sup Batt Seurng Toi Jeurng, which means "18 internal power double pushing palms". Not many people have had a chance to see this form as it is rarely taught, and is quite different to the lower level Bak Mei type forms of Yau Kung Mun. Click on the name of the form to the right to see a short section of this chi gung form.
The third internal form of Yau Kung Mun is called "Lion rolls the ball". 
http://www.yaukungmun.com.au/Chi%20Gung.htm


----------



## LanJie

YING JOW PAI: EAGLE CLAW SYSTEM. 

The three Hand Forms that are the core of the Ying Jow Pai System are
Hung Kuen: Walking Fist
Yin Ling Bat: The 108 Locking Hand Techniques and
Lin Kuen: Connecting Fist

(Shum 36-39).

(Shum 56-59)

Eagle Claw Forms
Adopted Northern Fist Forms
Kung Lek Kuen Power Fist
Jeet Kuen Quick Fist
Yee Long Kuen God Fist
Sei Lok Kuen Four and Six Fist
Tam Tui Springing Leg 
Bung Bo Crushing Step from Bak Tang Lang (Northern Praying Mantis Kungfu)
Eagle Claw Fist Forms
Sui Min Jeung Small Cotton Palm
Mui Fa Kuen Plum Flower Fist
Law Horn Kuen Buddha Fist
Hun Kuen Walking Fist
Ng Fa Pow Five Flower Leopard
Tai Joe Kuen King Fist
Ngan Hun Kuen Walking Goose Fist
Dai Hung Kuen Great Hero Fist
Ng Fu Kuen Five Tiger Fist
Bat Bo Chui Eight Step Fist
Dai Min Jeung Great Cotton Palm
Sui Fu Ngan Small Tiger Eye
Sui Hung Kuen Small Hero Fist
Chin Lau Sai Front Flowing Movement
Fook Fu Kuen Controlling Tiger Fist
Day Tong Kuen Ground Fist
Lin Kuen Connecting Fist
Juk Lok Tong Six Falls Drunken (Shum 64).
Partner Fist Forms
Doi Min Jeung Fighting Cotton Palm
Yat Ling Bat 108
Toa Kuen Paired Fist
Sup Lok Da Sixteen Strikes
Hop Gin Harmony War
Nim Sau Kuen Sticky Hand Fist
Jow Da Cum Na Eagle Claw Principles
Sam Yan Doi Kuen Three Men Fighting Fist
N/A 108 Locking Hand
(Shum 65).
Weapon Forms
Kwan Yeung Kwan Shepherd Staff
Sil Lum Kwan Shaolin Staff
Kei Moon Kwan Odd Door Staff
Duin Kwan Short Stick
Si Dek Kwan Cane
Sam Jit Dwan Three-Section Staff
Bat Qua Do Eight Diagram Saber
Lok Hop Do Six Harmony Saber
Ng How Do Five Guardian Saber
Day Tong Seung Do Ground Double Saber
Ng Fu Cheung Five Tiger Spear
Mui Fa Chueng Plum Flower Spear
Lok Hop Cheung Six Harmony Spear
Huoon Tzi Cheung Circle Spinning Spear
Lin Wan Gim Connecting Linking Spear
Dat Mo Gim Dat Mos Sword
Ching Fung Gim Clear Wind Sword
Jor Yow Gim Left Right Sword
Lung Fung Seung Gim Dragon Phoenix Sword
Chun Chow Dai Do Dynasty Kwan Do
Sei Moon Dai Do Four Door Kwan Do
Seung Pei Double Daggers
Fu Tao Seung Ngau Tiger Head Double Hooks
Tchut Jit Bin Seven-Link Chain
Wan Sin Cloudy Fan
(Shum 64).



Partner Weapon Forms
Don Do Por Cheung Single Saber Defeats Spear
Seung Do Doi Cheung Double Saber fights Spear
Cheung Doi Cheung Spear fights Spear
Cheung Duin Doi Kwan Short Staff fights Long Staff
Lui Fung Doi Kwan Thunder Wind Fighting Staff
Sam Jit Kwan Doi Cheung Three-Section Staff fights Spear
Bo Fu Cheung Hunting Tiger Spear
Hung Sau Seung Pei Empty Hand fights Double Dagger
Doi Gim Fighting Sword 
Doi Gim Mo Fighting Sword Dance
Seung Gim Mo Double Sword Dance
Dai Do Doi Cheung Kwan Do fights Spear
Don Do Gwai Doi Cheung Saber and Crutch fights Spear
Hung Sau Doi Cheung Empty Hand fights Spear
(Shum 65).

Shum, Leung. Eagle Claw Kung Fu.
Boston: Tuttle Publishing, 2001.


----------



## bowser666

Wow so much information! Thanks so much!  I was wondering. What can find out about Northern Longfist ( Chang Chuan) I was curious as to how similar curiculum is to what I study. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LanJie

I am glad you liked my posts.

The Long Fist forms are from an old listing of forms from Dr. Yang Jwing Ming in Boston, MA.  He has a large organization.

Here is the link to his federation

http://www.ymaa.com/

Dr. Yang teaches Chang Chuan and Southern White Crane Ancestor Branch.

I do not know if this is similar to your style.  

What do you study?

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flying Crane

I do study Tibetan White Crane, so I will make a few comments...



LanJie said:


> SAI CHONG BAAHK HOK KYUHN: TIBETAN WHITE CRANE:
> Sai Chong Baahk Hok Kyuhn Forms &#30333;&#40548;&#27966;&#22871;&#36335;
> Hand Forms &#31354;&#25163;
> Liu Li Quan: Six Strengthening Fist &#20845;&#21147;&#25331;
> Jian Quan: Arrow Fist &#31661;&#25331;
> Pao Quan: Fling Fist &#25243;&#25331;
> Ji Quan: Reach Fist &#21450;&#25331;
> Ding Quan: Spike Fist &#38025;&#25331;
> Chou Quan: Draw Fist &#25277;&#25331;
> Dan Hu Zhao: Single Tiger Claw &#21333;&#34382;&#29226;
> Liu Lu Zong Quan: Six Route Sect Form &#20845;&#36335;&#23447;&#25331;
> Chu Ru Bu: Forward and Withdrawing Step &#20986;&#20837;&#27493;
> Liu Xing Quan: Comet Fist &#27969;&#26143;&#25331;
> Fei He Quan: Flying Crane Fist &#39134;&#40548;&#25331;
> Tie Lian Quan: Steel Forging Fist &#38081;&#32451;&#25331;
> Xiao Wu Xing Quan: Lesser Five Form Fist &#23567;&#20116;&#24418;&#25331;
> Tian Gang Quan: Heavenly Dipper Fist &#22825;&#32609;&#22280;
> Jin Gang Quan: Indra Fist &#37329;&#21018;&#25331;
> Xiao Jin Gang Quan: Lesser Indra Fist &#23567;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331;
> Si Da Jin Gang Quan: Four Greater Indra Fist &#22235;&#22823;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331;
> Luo Han Quan: Arhat Fist &#32599;&#27721;&#25331;
> Luo Han Chu Dong: Arhat Emerges from the Cave Form &#32599;&#27721;&#20986;&#27934;
> Di Sha Quan: Earth Destructive Fist &#22320;&#29022;&#25331;
> Zui Jin Gang Quan: Drunken Indra Fist &#37257;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331;
> Da Jin Gang Quan: Greater Indra Fist &#22823;&#37329;&#21018;&#25331;
> Xiao Qin Na: Lesser Grabbing Form &#23567;&#25810;&#25343;
> Ba Xian Quan: Eight Immortals Fist &#20843;&#20185;&#25331;
> Liu He Quan: Six Crane Fist &#20845;&#40548;&#25331;
> Shi Zi Kou Quan: Lion Strike Fist &#29422;&#23376;&#25187;&#25331;
> Bai He Lian Huan Quan: White Crane Chain of Rings Fist &#30333;&#40548;&#36830;&#29615;&#25331;
> Yuan He Shuang Dou Quan: Ape Crane Double Combat Fist &#29503;&#40548;&#21452;&#26007;&#25331;
> Xiao Luo Han Quan: Lesser Arhat Form &#23567;&#32599;&#27721;
> Luo Han Er Shi Si Jie: Arhat Twenty Four Releases &#32599;&#27721;&#20108;&#22235;&#35299;
> Da Xing Quan: Greater Five Form Fist &#22823;&#20116;&#24418;&#25331;
> Mian Li Zhen: Cotton Needle Form &#26825;&#37324;&#38024;
> Long Quan: Dragon Fist &#40857;&#25331;
> Zui Ba Xian Quan: Drunken Eight Immortal Fist &#37257;&#20843;&#20185;&#25331;
> Qin Na Shou Quan: Grabbing Hands Fist &#25810;&#25343;&#25163;&#25331;
> Bai He Gong: White Crane Skills &#30333;&#40548;&#21151;
> Si Xiang Gong: Four Image Skills &#22235;&#35937;&#21151;
> 
> Advanced Hand Forms
> 
> Shooting Star hand
> Flying Crane hand, Iron Chain hand
> Five Animals hand
> Heaven hand
> Buddha Guardian hand
> Diamond hand
> Eight Drunken Immortals hand


 
a lot of these forms do not sound familiar to me, but I'm the first to admit that my knowledge is limited.  Some of the first items listed in this group are not full forms, but are rather the name of specific punching techniques.

The empty-hand sets that I know are: 
lok lik kuen, in five variations, of six.
chuit yap bo kuen, the back and forth fist - mentioned by my sifu's uncle as the most important form in the system because it has most of everything in it.
dai saat, the ground spirit, which is really the second half of chuit yap bo kuen, but the form was split into two sections.
bak hok kuen, the flying crane form.

There are certainly more than these, and a few of those listed above, like the shooting star form, eight drunken immortals, cotton needle, the greater Arhat and little Arhat forms, are familiar by name.  Not sure where everything else on the list came from.

I've heard of others, including the little drunken crane and a sword form.




> &#27494;&#22120; Weapon Forms
> Staff Forms
> Wu Lang Gun: Fifth Son Cudgel &#20116;&#37070;&#26829;
> Xing Zhe Bang: Traveler's Staff &#34892;&#32773;&#26834;
> San Shi Liu Gun: Thirty Six Cudgel &#19977;&#20845;&#26829;
> Pan Long Gun: Twisting Dragon Cudgel &#30424;&#40857;&#26829;
> Ba Gua Gun: Eight Triagram Staff &#20843;&#21350;&#26829;
> Da Xiang Gun: Big Elephant Cudgel &#22823;&#35937;&#26829;
> Jin Gang Bang: Indra Staff &#37329;&#21018;&#26834;
> Bai He Gun: White Crane Cudgel &#30333;&#40548;&#26829;
> Spear Forms
> Ying Qiang: Cherry Spear &#27185;&#26538;


 
the only staff form I know and have heard of is the Dripping Water Staff



> Broadsword Forms
> Bai Zhan Dao: White Lashing Broadsword &#30333;&#26025;&#20992;
> Bai Hu Dao: White Tiger Broadsword &#30333;&#34382;&#20992;
> Shuang Yao Dao: Double Waist Broadsword &#21452;&#33136;&#20992;
> 
> Long-Handled Broadsword Forms
> Da Guan Dao: Big Guan Long Handled Broadsword &#22823;&#20851;&#20992;
> Pan Ma Jian: Rotating Horse Sword &#30424;&#39532;&#21073;
> Straight Sword Forms
> Pan Long Jian: Twisting Dragon Sword &#30424;&#40857;&#21073;
> Fei He Jian: Flying Crane Sword &#39134;&#40548;&#21073;
> Flexible Weapons
> San Jie Gun: Tri-sectional Staff &#19977;&#33410;&#26829;
> Qi Jie Dan Pian: Seven Section Single Whip &#19971;&#33410;&#21333;&#38829;
> San Jie Shuang Bian: Tri-sectional Double Whip &#19977;&#33410;&#21452;&#38829;
> Shen Bian Jue Ji: Super Natural Whip &#31070;&#38829;&#32477;&#25216;
> Long Heavy Weapons
> Chu Tou: Hoe&#38148;&#22836;
> Da Ba: Trident&#22823;&#25170;
> Chang Deng: Long Bench &#38271;&#20979;


 
the only broadsword form I know and have heard of is the Flying Crane Broadsword.



> Double Weapons
> Hu Tou Shuang Gou: Tiger Head Double Hook &#34382;&#22836;&#21452;&#38057;
> 
> Hu Die Shuang Dao: Butterfly Double Knives &#34676;&#34678;&#21452;&#20992;
> 
> 
> *Two Person Weapon Sets*
> Da Dao Dui Qiang: Big Broadsword Against Spear &#22823;&#20992;&#23545;&#26538;
> Shuang Dao Dui Qiang: Double Broadsword Against Spear &#21452;&#20992;&#23545;&#26538;
> Bai Shou Dui Shuang Dao: Open Hand Against Double Broadswords
> [URL="http://www.geocities.com/whitecranefist/pakhokform.htm"]http://www.geocities.com/whitecranefist/pakhokform.htm[/URL]


 
I don't know about any of these others.

I am not necessarily disputing what is here, just commenting that this list is not fully consistent with my own admitedly limited knowledge of the art.  I remember once I asked my sifu, how many forms are in the entire system?  He said, who knows?  Often, different people either develop sets on their own, or borrow from other systems and incorporate material into what they do and it sort of "becomes" part of the system, at least in their specific lineage.  So it may not be possible to compile a standardized list of the entire system, because the list could vary considerably from one lineage and generation to the next.


----------



## LanJie

I will certainly defer to your knowledge since you study the style.  

I have seen the style and I must say it is quite impressive.  The examples I saw were of a very long range style.  I thought It looked quite northern.  There was also a good Tibetan White Crane site that I saw in Israel.

http://www.pakhokpai.co.il/

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flying Crane

LanJie said:


> I will certainly defer to your knowledge since you study the style.


 
oh, I'm not trying to overwrite you or dispute or anything.  Just adding to the picture based on my own experiences.  I think often the thing with Chinese arts is that there are many branching lineages in an art, and they have often changed quite a bit.  So again, it's just difficult to compile an "Official List" of the system.  Rather, the list may be more on the lines of "Everything That Has Been Mentioned by Someone Or Other in Relation to the Art at Some Time or Other".



> I have seen the style and I must say it is quite impressive. The examples I saw were of a very long range style. I thought It looked quite northern. There was also a good Tibetan White Crane site that I saw in Israel.
> 
> http://www.pakhokpai.co.il/
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


 
It is an extremely long range style, I think it may be as long range as is possible, without a weapon.  It's very athletic and aggressive.  My sifu describes it as a young person's art, because it is so physically demanding.  It's like running long distance sprints, exhausting.  I really enjoy it, tho, and it has some very powerful techniques.

i did meet a guy from Israel once, he stopped in at our school one day.  He may have studied at that school, or an affiliated school.


----------



## LanJie

Do you happen to have a link to your school's web site?  Tibetan White Crane is quite rare and I would like to see any information that is on the web about it.
Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flying Crane

LanJie said:


> Do you happen to have a link to your school's web site? Tibetan White Crane is quite rare and I would like to see any information that is on the web about it.
> Regards,
> Steve


 
unfortunately, no.  My sifu studied TWC a long time ago, from his uncle here in San Francisco.  Later, he blew out his shoulder playing baseball, and had to stop training TWC.  So he began studying with other teachers in things like Shaolin, and whatnot, stuff that didn't require quite the same level of extreme shoulder movement.  Now, he is mostly a teacher of taiji chuan and bagua, and most of his classes are conducted thru the local community college, and YMCAs and stuff.  He doesn't have his own school location.  He is also the head coach for the UC Berkely wushu team (he coaches modern wushu, as well as teaching traditional Chinese martial arts).  But he teaches me TWC on the side, in a private setting.  He has had a very small number of students who he has taught this to, and mostly the others did not last very long.  I've been the only consistent and long lasting student he has had in this, and it's not a regular class.  It's just me, working mostly on my own, under his guidance, while everyone else does taiji.  Every once in a while, someone else comes in and wants to try TWC, so sifu turns them over to me.  I run them thru the basics, and usually they don't come back after a handful of classes.

As you mentioned, the art is quite rare, and to be honest, I kind of like it that way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just sort of appreciate doing something that most other people aren't doing, and sifu won't teach it to just anybody who happens to come thru the door.

He does have a website, but it's much more taiji and bagua focused.  There just isn't really any info on TWC on the website, it doesn't have the appeal to the masses that something like taiji has.  If you want, you can check out his website, I think the link is www.beijingbagua.com.  I am at work right now, and the company filters won't let me view that website so I can't verify at the moment if that is the correct site.  But his name is Bryant Fong.  If he is on that website, then that's the one.

Sorry, I don't have more info to present at the moment, but if you have questions I'll do my best to give what answers I have.  I do not consider myself to be particularly advanced, but I do my best and I like it a lot.  Sifu usually just looks at what I am doing and says, "it's OK.  Needs more work.  Gotta be a lot faster."  I think I can count on the fingers of one hand the amount of times he has actually said something like "that looks pretty good".


----------



## LanJie

It is really cool that you get that individual attention.  I really think a lot people would really like TWC, though.  

I think it has all the appeal of modern wushu without the exagerated stances. 

It is a very aesthetic art.

Thank you.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flying Crane

LanJie said:


> It is really cool that you get that individual attention. I really think a lot people would really like TWC, though.


 
yeah, I think I stumbled into a bit of a hidden gem with this.  I started training taiji with him, and after a number of months I asked if he would teach TWC.  He agreed, but was clear that it is a young person's art and requires a high level of fitness.  That was about close to 10 years ago, and I'm in my middle/upper 30s now.  I suspect if I hadn't started when I did, I may have difficulty doing it now.  I had spent a number of years training in capoeira prior to this, so my fitness level was already very high and I am sure that helped.  No stranger to hard work and exhaustion.

I do wish there were other students who were serious about it, tho.  My own training and my useage of the material would be at a much higher level if I had people to really work with.  Sifu has some old injuries that prevent him from engaging in this, and he is over 60 now.  So mostly I practice basic techniques, forms, and train on the heavy bag.  It's far from perfect, but I do the best I can with it.



> I think it has all the appeal of modern wushu without the exagerated stances.
> 
> It is a very aesthetic art.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


 
It is a beautiful art if done well.  Most of the youtube clips I've seen have been pretty poorly done, and it can look a bit silly then.  I haven't seen anything on Youtube that I could recommend as a "good" example of the style.  

It doesn't have the acrobatics and such that modern wushu has, so it's "wow" factor isn't on the same level, but for a traditional fighting art, I think it is quite remarkable.


----------



## Che

@bowser666,
Can you provide me with more information about Po Chi Chuan (fist of 8 methods)? I did this style in the Netherlands but I've never seen this style anywhere else. 
Kind regards
Che


----------



## Dragonboy

Sorry for resurrecting an oldish thread. 
I have heard of a lot of the styles listed by the OP.
I would like to know if anyone has information on the Lee-gar/Lee Ka Kuen system?  What forms are there? I heard it has Sup Gee Kuen... and that it used some pressure point fighting and a bit of conditioning work using the phoenix eye fist.
It was mentioned by the OP that this system has been incorporated into Choy Li Fut, Fut-gar and (I think?) maybe Bak Mei.  

You see Lee family kung fu can be considered my family style and I'd like to learn more about it. No one left alive in my family knows it. A shame really.  A few of them trained in Bak Mei in their younger years in Hong Kong. anything I know came from my now deceased father and my uncle.


----------



## Marnetmar

Sorry for the necrobump but I think this is an interesting discussion, so I'll give it a go.

Most people know what Wing Chun's forms are so I'll go to what Northern Shaolin forms I remember first. The ones I've actually completed are in bold:

*Fu Xing Yi: Revival One
Fu Xing Er: Revival Two
Lian Bu Quan: Continuous Step Fist
Qi Xing Quan: Seven Star Fist*
Luo Han Quan: Arhat Fist
Pa Kua Liu Twe: Eight Trigrams Slipping Kicks
Lian Huan Pa Kun: Continuous Eight Sections Staff
Shi Er Lu Tan Tui: Twelve Sequence Springing Legs
San Tsai Jian: Three Powers Sword
Si Lu Cha Quan: Four Sequence Cha Fist
Lio Ho Quan: Six Harmony Fist
Tsai Shou Dui Da: Grabbing Hands Fighting
Sun Bin Quan: Sun Bin Fist

Wing Chun:

*Siu Nim Tau: Little Idea
Chum Kiu: Sinking/Seeking the Bridge
Biu Jee: Thrusting Fingers
Muk Yan Jong: Wooden Dummy*
Luk Dim Boon Gwun: 6 1/2 Point Pole
Bat Jam Dao: Eight Slashing Knives


----------



## Dinkydoo

Seven Star Praying Mantis

Too many to list!

Here's a link: 
Boxing Forms Of Mantis - Nottingham kung fu Kung fu Nottingham

The ones I know well are:

Bung Bo Kuen: Burst Step Boxing
Kune Nek Kuen: Power Boxing
Dore Kwan Kuen: Avoid Force Through Parrying Boxing
Ha Fu Gau Cha Kuen: Black Tiger Cross Boxing
Sa Pa Sao: Eight Gods of Longevity Boxing
Chap Choy Kuen: Thrust Strike/Hammer Boxing

Sab Sei Lo Tam Toy - first 6 lines (we learn this incrementally as we progress)

I've also been working on these for a while but due to other training committments, I amn't as fluid in their execution:

Mui Far Sao Kuen: Plum Blossom Hand Boxing
Yee Lo Yare Yue Kuen: Routine 2 of Summary Boxing

I'm also familiar with a few others including a broadsword and stick set but I need a reference when going through them as I don't practice them nearly enough.

I also know the first Wing Chun form (Siu Nim Tao) and bits and pieces of Taiji sets that i've picked up from past classes and seminars (Beijing 24, Laojia, Square Form) - all of which i practice a couple of times a week. The Mantis stuff however I try to incorporate into each training session, in one way or another.


----------



## Flying Crane

Since my last contribution to this thread I was fortunate to become a student of my sigung.  He is now my sifu and I have had five or so years of high quality instruction from him.  I also have a better familiarity with the curriculum and can give a better list of our sets.

Empty hand:
Beginner Level
Lok lik kuen
Chut yap bo/dai saat kuen
Tiet lien kuen
Baak hok kuen

Intermediate Level
Lok lik kuen second level/variation
Siu gum gong
Siu lohan
Siu ng ying (five animal)
This is as far as I have learned in the curriculum

Advanced and disciple level forms, i don't remember which of these go where and I don't have the list with me to consult, but here's what I remember:
Third and fourth/advanced level Lok lik kuen
Gum gong
Lohan
Lohan out of cave
Tien gong
Cotton needle

There are some others that I think sifu hasn't/doesn't teach, he may feel they are unnecessary with an already large curriculum.  I remember reference to a final compilation form with the ten best techniques of the system, and a drunken form.  Might be a couple others...he made reference to a dragon form developed by the founder Ng Siu Chung, but possibly taught to nobody.

Weapons:
Three staff sets (I've learned two)
Two or three sword sets (Ive learned one)
Two broadsword sets (one)
One double broadsword set (I've learned it)
One spear set (I've learned it)
Two butterfly sword sets (adopted from sifu's studies in Choy lay fut when he was young) (I've learned one)
Guan do set
Possibly a bench set

Hope this information is of interest.


----------



## clfsean

This is what I'm working through in Lama Pai under my sifu & sigung in their org. My sigung was a long time student of Chan Tai San until his passing & was baai si'd under him.

Novice
Gei Bon Kyuhn

Beginner
Sup Ji Kyuhn
Sup Ji Kau Dah Kyuhn
Siu Lohan Kyuhn
Fei Hok Hei Gung

Intermediate
Bak Hok Gwun
Bak Fu Dahn Do
Dai Lohn Kyuhn
Lohan Chong Jong Kyuhn
Gum Gong Maan Gong Hei Gung

Advanced
Lohan Jaam Jong Kyuhn
Ng Ying Kyuhn
Baat Gwa Wu Dip Do (a CLF set taught by CTS since his branch of Lama Pai had no butterflies I've been told)
Hak Lung Saam Jit Gwun
Min Loi
Lohan Cho Gum Hei Gong

Then ... then it gets interesting. I'm not at interesting yet...


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> Then ... then it gets interesting. I'm not at interesting yet...


Personally, I find the lower level stuff more interesting.  Sifu will not teach me more sets until I Baa si.  Unfortunately, with the birth of my son and the need to buy a new home, my training for the last several months has been severely disrupted and honestly I do not know if I will get that chance.  I am interested in learning the later sets, but as I understand more I can better understand sifu's thoughts that they are not needed.  While they are useful, they really are not necessary.  What I have learned already is plenty of material to give me what I need in terms of combat development as well as a full curriculum to teach, if I choose to do so.  Honestly, most people will never learn as much as I have learned already.

I've seen my sihing do the other sets so I have some familiarity, and honestly I see little in them that isn't already covered in the earlier sets, or that the earlier material has already given me the necessary tools.

We learn all these forms so that we can come full circle and understand that there are no magic techniques, there are no secrets, the real skill and knowledge lies in the basics.  Work the hell out of them and you will have everything.  Some people come to that understanding after having fewer forms, others seem to need more forms before they reach that understanding.  At any rate, once you have learned six or eight forms, if you still don't understand what you are trying to accomplish, learning another six or eight isn't going to help you much.  On the other hand, once you understand what you are doing, you really have no need of any more forms.  The forms are just a tool used to get you to a place of understanding.  Once you get there, you don't really even need them anymore.  They are still useful as a practice tool, but in terms of learning more, or even using them as a repository of techniques, it's just not needed.  Kinda like, if you know how to use a hammer to drive a nail, then you are probably fine with two or three different hammers of different size and shapes, but you really don't need a dozen or two dozen.


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> Personally, I find the lower level stuff more interesting.  Sifu will not teach me more sets until I Baa si.  Unfortunately, with the birth of my son and the need to buy a new home, my training for the last several months has been severely disrupted and honestly I do not know if I will get that chance.  I am interested in learning the later sets, but as I understand more I can better understand sifu's thoughts that they are not needed.  While they are useful, they really are not necessary.  What I have learned already is plenty of material to give me what I need in terms of combat development as well as a full curriculum to teach, if I choose to do so.  Honestly, most people will never learn as much as I have learned already.



It's all interesting. Every bit of it. The biggest thing I'm finding / getting with the sets as they increase in level is attention to detail & how as my understanding grows, the same techniques in a level 1 set is used "like this", now in a level 3 set is used "like this". My body responds differently & my understanding of things is no longer working on that level any longer. So I know what you mean, but at least for me, there's always something new coming at me in the sets. I different way of throwing a combo that requires re-wiring of muscles, a new stepping pattern with a common technique that cause me to trip, etc...

Congrats though on the new boy though! First I've heard.



Flying Crane said:


> I've seen my sihing do the other sets so I have some familiarity, and honestly I see little in them that isn't already covered in the earlier sets, or that the earlier material has already given me the necessary tools.



True enough, except I'm sihing at the school & people say that about me & what I do. 



Flying Crane said:


> We learn all these forms so that we can come full circle and understand that there are no magic techniques, there are no secrets, the real skill and knowledge lies in the basics.  Work the hell out of them and you will have everything.  Some people come to that understanding after having fewer forms, others seem to need more forms before they reach that understanding.  At any rate, once you have learned six or eight forms, if you still don't understand what you are trying to accomplish, learning another six or eight isn't going to help you much.  On the other hand, once you understand what you are doing, you really have no need of any more forms.  The forms are just a tool used to get you to a place of understanding.  Once you get there, you don't really even need them anymore.  They are still useful as a practice tool, but in terms of learning more, or even using them as a repository of techniques, it's just not needed.  Kinda like, if you know how to use a hammer to drive a nail, then you are probably fine with two or three different hammers of different size and shapes, but you really don't need a dozen or two dozen.



That answer could win the entire internet ...


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> It's all interesting. Every bit of it. The biggest thing I'm finding / getting with the sets as they increase in level is attention to detail & how as my understanding grows, the same techniques in a level 1 set is used "like this", now in a level 3 set is used "like this". My body responds differently & my understanding of things is no longer working on that level any longer. So I know what you mean, but at least for me, there's always something new coming at me in the sets. I different way of throwing a combo that requires re-wiring of muscles, a new stepping pattern with a common technique that cause me to trip, etc...
> 
> Congrats though on the new boy though! First I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, except I'm sihing at the school & people say that about me & what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> That answer could win the entire internet ...


It most definitely IS interesting, all of it.  It's just that Ive come to understand that it's not all NECESSARY, exactly.  And, given the limitations to my time, more material can become a burden, too much to practice with enough regularity for it to be beneficial.

In terms of application, what I've found is that more and more of it seems to distill down into a handful of fundamental applications.  Sure, it's possible to find more creative applications, but the fundamentals carry a much higher percentage of success.  It just makes me realize that this all doesn't need to be super complicated.  I guess it depends what direction you want to go with it.

Thank you, regarding my son.  I've not made any big announcements here about it, but he is just over one year and one mont now.  He's great, but my life and priorities have completely changed since he was born.  Hoping to be able to return to training in a few more months, but things simply remain chaotic.  My job also has had some serious upheaval so my entire day just doesn't seem to belong to me anymore.

So are you still connected to CLF, or are you complete lama now?


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> It most definitely IS interesting, all of it.  It's just that Ive come to understand that it's not all NECESSARY, exactly.  And, given the limitations to my time, more material can become a burden, too much to practice with enough regularity for it to be beneficial.
> 
> In terms of application, what I've found is that more and more of it seems to distill down into a handful of fundamental applications.  Sure, it's possible to find more creative applications, but the fundamentals carry a much higher percentage of success.  It just makes me realize that this all doesn't need to be super complicated.  I guess it depends what direction you want to go with it.
> 
> Thank you, regarding my son.  I've not made any big announcements here about it, but he is just over one year and one mont now.  He's great, but my life and priorities have completely changed since he was born.  Hoping to be able to return to training in a few more months, but things simply remain chaotic.  My job also has had some serious upheaval so my entire day just doesn't seem to belong to me anymore.
> 
> So are you still connected to CLF, or are you complete lama now?



I understand the job chaos. I was laid off back in May from my job of 26 years. But I've just gone back to work & it's pretty awesome.

As far as CLF, we're pretty much Lama Pai but since CTS was also a CLF guy, we do get it from his lineage. But there's a definite Lama flavor to it from what I feel. But it's not bad though. It's still CLF, but definitely a unique brand. I don't practice the other sets now but I do keep stuff from them handy.


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> I understand the job chaos. I was laid off back in May from my job of 26 years. But I've just gone back to work & it's pretty awesome.
> 
> As far as CLF, we're pretty much Lama Pai but since CTS was also a CLF guy, we do get it from his lineage. But there's a definite Lama flavor to it from what I feel. But it's not bad though. It's still CLF, but definitely a unique brand. I don't practice the other sets now but I do keep stuff from them handy.




Oh man, the layoff.  My company will be doing some of that over the next couple years.  So far I do not know if my position will be affected but I still have a job now.  A year and a half ago half my team wAs fired for being juvenile idiots, for lack of a better term. We are still dealing with the fallout from that and still trying to put the team back together.  It sucks, quite honestly.

Keep the faith!


----------



## kuniggety

I spent a little while studying Bak sil lum and CCK Taiji Praying Mantis... well, a mixture of it and 7*. My sifu (Steven Baugh in Las Vegas, NV) started out with 5 Animals and working some Southern Systems before he became a student of Sifus Ken Hui and Kam Yuen who he learned Bak sil lum and Northern Praying Mantis from, respectively. Because of this, at the earlier stage, you learn a bit of hodge podge before you start training dedicated Bak sil lum. After you've got the basics of bak sil lum down, then you can be invited to the praying mantis class which is much more "hands on" incorporating a variant of push hands, etc. The three levels:

Beginner:
Southern Salute Form
Lien Po
Lohan Chuan
Small Circular Fist (I actually never learned this one)
12 Road Tan Tui

Bak Sil Lum: typed in the order taught
6. Short Strike
7. Plum Flower
8. Shuffle Step
4. Pierce the Heart
5. Martial Intent
1. Open the Gate
9. Chained Strikes (last one that I learned... the last four are taught in any order)
10. Skilled Technique
2. Leading the Way
3. Divine Horse

Northern Praying Mantis: I think there was about 15 forms total that's taught but these are the few that I learned:
1. Piercing Hands: 7*
2. Bung bu: 7* (there is a TCPM version but I'm pretty sure it's a 7* variant I learned)
3. Lower 8 elbows: Taichi Praying Mantis

I would love to continue my studies of either BSL or NPM one day.


----------



## zenfrog

Dragonboy said:


> Sorry for resurrecting an oldish thread.
> I have heard of a lot of the styles listed by the OP.
> I would like to know if anyone has information on the Lee-gar/Lee Ka Kuen system?  What forms are there? I heard it has Sup Gee Kuen... and that it used some pressure point fighting and a bit of conditioning work using the phoenix eye fist.
> It was mentioned by the OP that this system has been incorporated into Choy Li Fut, Fut-gar and (I think?) maybe Bak Mei.
> 
> You see Lee family kung fu can be considered my family style and I'd like to learn more about it. No one left alive in my family knows it. A shame really.  A few of them trained in Bak Mei in their younger years in Hong Kong. anything I know came from my now deceased father and my uncle.


I know this is a very old post, but I saw it and had respond. Li Ka kung fu was started by Li Yau San(one of the famous Five Ancestors) in 16th century, a disciple of Abbot Chi Shin of Shaolin temple. Was passed down through family, eventually wad inherited by Li Kum San early 20th century. Ok Kun San spent 30yrs traveling and learning other systems to develop/improve the Li Ka (Southern Shaolin system) into the best he could. Other arts he studied; tong long pai, kuan lan pai, pa kua, chin na, kam na, Choy ka, ect. He eventually moved to Lima, Peru. One of his main students was Sui Man Kwen (Alfredo Sui"Fred"). Alfredo moved to Charlotte NC and taught there. Some of his students wrre; Joe Martin, Buddy Springs, ect. It spread from there to other places, Roanoke VA under David Rose, etc.  I do not know of any "pure"Li Ka schools in existence. There may be some in USA or Peru. Li family style had been taught in various times in various stages of development.As such it's skills, techniques, and concepts widely vary. Such as the Li Ka used in the development of Choy Li Fut would be much different than the Li La developed under Grandmaster Li Kum San. Hope this may help.


----------



## Martial D

bowser666 said:


> I was curious to see what forms students are learning in their respective styles?  Coudl you give some examples of different forms in your curriculums?
> Meaning , examples of , beginner, intermediate, advanced , and soem black belt forms.  I am curious to see what other Northern Style students are learning
> 
> In My style ( Northern Longfist + 5 Animals) some beginner forms are Lien Huan , Shi Ba Lohan Shou
> 
> Intermediate forms, Lien Bu Chuan , gung Li Chuan , San Tien Chuan , Jung Lung Chuan
> 
> Advanced ( Black Belt and up ) Po Chi Chuan ( Fist of 8 Methods) , Feng Mu Chuan ( Phoenix Eye Fist)


Black belt? In CMA?

Hmmm...ok 

Edit - just realized this is a necro. Disregard.


----------



## zenfrog

Dragonboy said:


> Sorry for resurrecting an oldish thread.
> I have heard of a lot of the styles listed by the OP.
> I would like to know if anyone has information on the Lee-gar/Lee Ka Kuen system?  What forms are there? I heard it has Sup Gee Kuen... and that it used some pressure point fighting and a bit of conditioning work using the phoenix eye fist.
> It was mentioned by the OP that this system has been incorporated into Choy Li Fut, Fut-gar and (I think?) maybe Bak Mei.
> 
> You see Lee family kung fu can be considered my family style and I'd like to learn more about it. No one left alive in my family knows it. A shame really.  A few of them trained in Bak Mei in their younger years in Hong Kong. anything I know came from my now deceased father and my uncle.


Also some forms are; San Dim Chuan, Sui Chuan Kuen, Choy Ka La Kuen, Wat Su Chuan, weapons forms, Staff, butterfly swords, spears, broad sword.


----------

